# Big Brother 20 (Summer 2018) Live Feed and all *spoilers*



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Big Brother is coming up soon - Wed June 27 - and the new houseguests have been announced. Here's the new thread for pregame talk and live feed discussion. We usually have enough interest to also do individual episode threads, but this one is anything-goes for spoilers on live feeds or After Dark.

I always look forward to another season of BB!

Looks like as usual, most houseguests are in the 20-30 range with a couple between 31-40. 16 houseguests announced. I guess that's the usual number, but you never know if they add a twist to add returnees.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Uh, the first guy on that list is an undercover cop, and says "I MUST take baths at night." Good luck with that.

There's a girl with a pet rooster

Some girl from TX: "In fourth grade, I raised a goat named Ringo for FFA (Future Farmers of America). I never raised one again." OK then.

WHOA! BB TWIST RED FLAG: "In sixth grade, I found out that I was adopted."

There's a girl who's a pro football player (?) from Tempe.

Every one of this surfer dude's facts about himself are amazing:
- I fell in a muddy construction hole at 3 AM once and was stuck in there for 30 minutes.
- I spent six months travelling Australia.
- I got bit in the face by a fish at the Great Barrier Reef.
- I fell off a pool slide when I was a kid and died... kinda.
- I was a champion bowler.


There's a flight attendant:
- I was once was on a flight where the engine blew.
- I get hit on every day while being a flight attendant.


This life coach can't even answer the question completely:
Q: What would you take into the house and why?
A: My crystal.
Also this: "If I sense bad energy with family or friends I will (without invitation) start to sage them until the negativity is cleared."

Then there's a medical sales rep who claims he has been mistaken for Justin Timberlake and Ryan Reynolds. Also this: "I write love notes to my dog before work."

Also this lady with purple hair, who goes by "Rockstar." She's going to have some problems: "I never hear music on the show in the house and I live for music, to the point where I won't work at a place that does not play music."
She also let's us know these nuggets of info:
- A unicorn walked me down the aisle during my wedding.
- I gave natural birth to all of my kids.

There's a professional dancer: "I say I'm 5'0", but I'm only 4'8"."
THAT'S 4 INCHES DIFFERENCE!

There's a cyber security engineer from CT with this dubious plan: "I also plan to lie about my current occupation and life. I want people to think I am just a dumb surfer/model guy. Then, I will slowly plant my seeds of stories throughout the entire house, causing chain reactions that I will have to dynamically calculate on the fly."

There's a fitness model from SC who calls herself "The networking queen"

There's a 26 year old virgin who has never been kissed.

There's a substitute teacher who wet the bed until he was 10.

There's a girl named Rachel who her friends call "Craychel"

There's a day trader named Swaggy C who claims he has a photographic memory. Sounds like Vanessa again. Probably one of her friends tbh.

That concludes my analysis of the BB cast.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

GoPackGo said:


> There's a professional dancer: "I say I'm 5'0", but I'm only 4'8"."
> THAT'S 4 INCHES DIFFERENCE!


For a moment there I thought you were going to say "THAT'S 2 INCHES DIFFERENCE!"


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

There's also been a vague promo about the possible theme or twist:


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Also safe to post any spoilers that might be part of coming attractions (I don't think BB does that). Just want to be sure. Got in "trouble" for posting things like that in the in another spoilers thread here.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> There's a professional dancer: "I say I'm 5'0", but I'm only 4'8"."
> THAT'S 4 INCHES DIFFERENCE!


I saw on his modeling page, he listed his height as 5'1". I'm not sure how that works.

Like most of the cast this year, he was smart enough to lock down his Instagram & Twitter, but Twitter has found plenty of embarrassing pictures/videos elsewhere.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jcondon said:


> Also safe to post any spoilers that might be part of coming attractions (I don't think BB does that). Just want to be sure. Got in "trouble" for posting things like that in the in another spoilers thread here.


Yeah, this is the "anything goes" spoiler/rumor thread. So things from the live feeds or BB After Dark are ok. We'll make threads for the individual TV episodes and those would be the ones you wouldn't post that kind of stuff.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I'm not sold on this cast yet.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I think we're going to have either several HG's voted out on day 1 or very early, and replaced with veterans, or we're going to have the veteran team twist (or some variation of it) again.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I keep thinking that BB has got to want to bring back Christmas, since she broke her leg on the show last year.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I don’t like it when veterans return. It always tilts the playing field somehow. Let the game play out naturally so that some of the new cast can make names for themselves instead of being pushed into the background for the benefit of names from the past.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

DancnDude said:


> I keep thinking that BB has got to want to bring back Christmas, since she broke her leg on the show last year.


I'd like seeing Christmas in July.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I keep thinking that BB has got to want to bring back Christmas, since she broke her leg on the show last year.


She is very pregnant right now.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

realityboy said:


> She is very pregnant right now.


I guess that probably disqualifies her for this season


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I heard on a podcast that there are likely going to be a lot of past players in the audience for the premiere. This is starting to feel like that at least 4 (to get to 20 players for S20) vets coming back on premiere night?


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

A little more about the high-tech twist and the house tour is now up. Something about a "BB App Store" and "trending" houseguests with new powers and punishments.

In the house tour video, Julie (and BB) also throws a little shade at Paul by putting in some 3D-printed arcade machine models, one of which has Paul's picture on it and says "2nd place".

Cool rock-climbing wall with the living room on a turntable. Also the bedroom walls slide away and can make one big 12-bed room.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jlb said:


> I heard on a podcast that there are likely going to be a lot of past players in the audience for the premiere. This is starting to feel like that at least 4 (to get to 20 players for S20) vets coming back on premiere night?


I hope it's not true, but the house tour has a lot of double beds. (More than would be needed for the typical 16 hgs).


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

So maybe if it happens and it sucks again, we can finally get the grod to understand when we say “see, we told you so.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

The only thing I hope is that IF they bring back a returning player(s), that they don't give them the type of advantage that assures they get far in the game (as they gave Paul last year). My feeling is that this season is going to be heavily influenced by social media and that you're going to see HG go out of their way to work the viewers. Not sure if I will like that if that's their intention, but we'll see.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

They need to do a season where the house is really "meh"; just an ordinary looking 20+ year old house. Less room, making it hard to "escape"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

andyw715 said:


> They need to do a season where the house is really "meh"; just an ordinary looking 20+ year old house. Less room, making it hard to "escape"


Let's put them in a NYC 5th story one bedroom walk up


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

andyw715 said:


> They need to do a season where the house is really "meh"; just an ordinary looking 20+ year old house. Less room, making it hard to "escape"


with small inexpensive hd cameras providing nearly the quality of studio cameras, it's not a far fetched of a suggestion, really - but there go those cameraperson jobs. 



Steveknj said:


> Let's put them in a NYC 5th story one bedroom walk up


but then it devolves into the hunger games, with the last hg standing declared the winner, not really the same show.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> The only thing I hope is that IF they bring back a returning player(s), that they don't give them the type of advantage that assures they get far in the game (as they gave Paul last year). My feeling is that this season is going to be heavily influenced by social media and that you're going to see HG go out of their way to work the viewers. Not sure if I will like that if that's their intention, but we'll see.


Per the Hollywood Reporter, the Den of Temptation has been replaced with a BB App Store where we vote for powers and punishments for the houseguests. Any returning players would have a huge advantage there. For some reason, even the mediocre Big Brother players end up with significantly more followers than the most popular Survivors.

There was a huge amount of past houseguests in the audience for the premiere. Lots of obvious returnees that won't be back. Between that, Amazing Race, and social media there's only a few unaccounted for.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Per Hamsterwatch, no vets moved in last night!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Per the Hollywood Reporter, the Den of Temptation has been replaced with a BB App Store where we vote for powers and punishments for the houseguests. Any returning players would have a huge advantage there. For some reason, even the mediocre Big Brother players end up with significantly more followers than the most popular Survivors.
> 
> There was a huge amount of past houseguests in the audience for the premiere. Lots of obvious returnees that won't be back. Between that, Amazing Race, and social media there's only a few unaccounted for.


There may be more followers because Big Brother has so much more air time than Survivor does. It's on prime time 3x a week compared to Survivor's 1x a week (not even counting live feeds). And BB is about 3 times as long as Survivor is in terms of days spent in game.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> There may be more followers because Big Brother has so much more air time than Survivor does. It's on prime time 3x a week compared to Survivor's 1x a week (not even counting live feeds). And BB is about 3 times as long as Survivor is in terms of days spent in game.


I'm guessing that's it. With the live feeds people feel that they know the houseguests.

Examples: 
Cameron (Night 1 eviction) 22k
Jillian (2nd out last year) 14k
Elena (early jury) 60k

Survivor: 
last season's winner 6.8k
Runner up 6.7k


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

That is a big delta. Any idea how many Paul or Jose have? A couple other factors tilting in favor of BB

the contestants on BB are generally more social - media focused and may be going on the show with the express purpose of growing a social media presence. Survivor there are a few like that but the contestants tend to be more focused on the game itself. 

The demographic for watching BB is more in the social media range where survivor viewers skew a bit older and aren't on social media nearly as much


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> That is a big delta. Any idea how many Paul or Jose have? A couple other factors tilting in favor of BB
> 
> the contestants on BB are generally more social - media focused and may be going on the show with the express purpose of growing a social media presence. Survivor there are a few like that but the contestants tend to be more focused on the game itself.
> 
> The demographic for watching BB is more in the social media range where survivor viewers skew a bit older and aren't on social media nearly as much


Paul - 136k
Josh - 57.8k
Jessica - 118k

This is just Twitter. It's possible Survivor viewers skew more toward Facebook.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

There's also the factor that some of the houseguests that were voted off early can watch the rest of the season from home so people subscribe to see their takes on how things are going down live in the house.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Spoilers tags since we're still pre-premier/live feeds.

The first HOH is


Spoiler



Tyler



This is from a previously reliable source, but she was involved in lots of Reddit drama today so I'm not 100% that it's accurate.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

1st nominations



Spoiler



Steve & Sam



It's really weird to know this but not have any context.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

In retrospect, based on past seasons and this season’s introduction videos those two probably had some of the higher odds of being nominated. It’s an easy path of least resistance to pick on those with the most cultural differences from the group as a whole.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Wooo! Biiiggg Brother!!! That means summer is here for us folks in the great white north.

I bet this is the "Twistiest season ever!"


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

As per Entertainment Weekly, no returning cast members this season.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> As per Entertainment Weekly, no returning cast members this season.


boo!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Steveknj said:


> As per Entertainment Weekly, no returning cast members this season.


Except for Paul, who gets his customary 13 week bye straight to finale night.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Except for Paul, who gets his customary 13 week bye straight to finale night.


And final three in Survivor and TAR. Got to take care of CBS favorite boy.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> As per Entertainment Weekly, no returning cast members this season.


Yes, but I thought I read somewhere yesterday that there may be vets who will host competitions or something like that. So, yes, no vets competing but they will show up.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Picture of the hgs in the audience for tonight's premiere (I see at least one from every regular season-no celebs & OTT was not invited):










List of the hgs in the picture:



Spoiler



BB1/7 - Chicken George
BB2 - Bunky
BB3 - Danielle (7), Lisa
BB4/7 - Erika
BB5 - Cowboy, Holly, Marvin
BB6/7 - Kaysar
BB8 - Jen, Kail, Zach
BB9 - Alex, Jen, Parker, Sharon, Shelia
BB10 - Jesse (11), Keesha, Michelle
BB11 - Lydia
BB12 - Brendon (13), Enzo
BB13 - Lawon
BB14 - Ashley, Danielle, Jodi, Joe
BB15 - Candice, Helen, McCrae
BB16 - Christine, Devin
BB17 - Da'Vonne (18), Jason (OTT), Julia, Liz, Steve
BB18 - Bridgette, Bronte, Paul (19), Zakiyah
BB19 - Alex, Dominque, Jillian, Josh


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Fessy got the punishment for least trending. No one is sure who has the reward. 

It seems like the house is divided along the same basic lines that we saw in Thursday’s episode. They haven’t played veto yet.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

They’re playing veto now. 

Fessy, Swaggy, & Scottie were picked to play. 

Live feeds apparently are showing old episodes while comps are on this year.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Fessy won.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Just watched the first episode of the talk show with Ross and Marissa on facebook. They showed a clip from the live show where this happened:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

What am I looking at?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Just watched the first episode of the talk show with Ross and Marissa on facebook. They showed a clip from the live show where this happened:


It took me a second to see what you meant. Hilarious!

The tag is showing. How embarrassing.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

DavidTigerFan said:


> What am I looking at?


A pervy robot.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Fessy’s not going to use the veto. His side wants Angela nominated, but I think they know Bayleigh would go up instead. 

As it stands, there are 6 votes to keep Sam (Brett, Winston, Angela, Rachel, Kaycee, & JC) and 7 votes to keep Steve (Swaggy C, Fessy, Kaitlyn, Rockstar, Haleigh, Bayleigh, & Scottie). However, Sam has the first BBApp Store power.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Also, Fessy’s punishment was Hamazon. Every time a delivery of (vegan) ham arrives, he has to carry it around and eat all of it.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I really like Sam, and hope she doesn't go home. It really was unfair that she didn't get to interact with the other houseguests at the same level as everyone else.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I really like Sam, and hope she doesn't go home. It really was unfair that she didn't get to interact with the other houseguests at the same level as everyone else.


I'm pretty sure she has the power and can save herself. And watching the robot, it really is a harsh punishment. I figured they would switch her to human fairly often, but she spent the first night of feeds* & yesterday as a robot. She was human on Friday which is the day that they played veto.

Yesterday, JC did help her roll out to the backyard for awhile.

Meanwhile, I've yet to see the pinwheel spin on the feeds.

* I also assumed she'd sleep as a human, but she did not. They just put her in the storage room for the night.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Sam just changed to a human. I wonder how long it’ll last.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Sam just changed to a human. I wonder how long it'll last.


Back to robot so it seems to be alternating days.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

realityboy said:


> I'm pretty sure she has the power and can save herself.


I've been reading a FB group with spoilers, and they all are saying she can cancel the eviction completely.

But I just watched Sunday's episode - and it doesn't appear she can save herself at all - just get the chance to come back.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I've been reading a FB group with spoilers, and they all are saying she can cancel the eviction completely.
> 
> But I just watched Sunday's episode - and it doesn't appear she can save herself at all - just get the chance to come back.


It was vague. She gets the chance to return per the wording. But is that chance synonymous with opportunity or possibility. FWIW, the spoiler person that has been right about everything so far (and appears to actually work in production) says she gets to come back if she uses it. Also, the way Sam phrased it to Tyler, she'll definitely still be there. I'm sure she's gotten clarification from production.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

for anyone else who's just now getting a hold on first week alliances:


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I think this season demonstrates why it’s a bad idea to put a number in your alliance name. The sides are even 8 vs 8, but our two main alliances are Level 6 and FOUTTE (Five Of Us Til The End). 

That leaves JC & Sam obviously on the outskirts of their group and the same for Scottie, Steve, & Bayleigh on the other side.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1014319857159016450
No huge changes, but here's the most recent.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

realityboy said:


> I think this season demonstrates why it's a bad idea to put a number in your alliance name.


Agreed. At least they're not making the mistake of 8+ person alliances. Those are so unstable. Tyler is really workin it. Looks like he has side connections to three members of Foutte and three more otherwise unaffiliated.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe it is just me, but I like these contestants. Sam and Angela are great. I love you sam!. Swaggy is dumb as rocks but growing on me! He is so funny and I like him! Those are my favorite three. Except for my wife, Kaycee. Damne, she is so amazing!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

FOUTTE I nominate for worst group name ever


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

justen_m said:


> Except for my wife, Kaycee. Damne, she is so amazing!


Uh... sorry to break this to you, but she doesn't play for your team. And I'm not referring to the Green Bay Packers.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The vote was still 7-6 for Sam to go, but it looks like the 6 might abandon ship since they can’t find another vote. It makes the most sense (since they don’t know about her app).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Back to 7-6 against Sam. Tyler’s going to make another play for Kaitlyn’s vote today.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tyler will signal the vote by the way that he wears his hair tonight. If it wears it down, they’ll vote out Steve. I think he may wear it down even if he doesn’t get the vote to keep his group from voting against Sam since she has the +1.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tyler tried to get Kaitlyn by telling her that Brett’s side had the power. She ran to tell Haleigh so this will make the rounds leaving the vote up in the air. 

Also, per an interview with Julie, Sam will do a challenge to return if she uses her power.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

The feeds seem to be pretty interesting this season! I'd get them but I don't think I'd get anything else done all day.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> The feeds seem to be pretty interesting this season! I'd get them but I don't think I'd get anything else done all day.


So far, so good (but it's only week one). Lots of strategizing and groups against each other without resorting to below the belt attacks. The past few years have either been terribly one sided or devolved into personal attacks.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Sigh. Another day. Another TMZ article.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I wanted to reply in the other thread, but I can’t. The episode showed the showmance triangle as the reason for Kaitlyn’s flip, but it was not. After that happened, she was still firmly Foutte. Thursday, Tyler flipped her by telling her that Swaggy C said that he couldn’t trust her and that Bret’s side had the power. 

Kaitlyn shared this info with Haleigh and Rockstar and told them she was flipping because of what Tyler said. Later, she told them nevermind, she misheard Tyler.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> I wanted to reply in the other thread, but I can't. The episode showed the showmance triangle as the reason for Kaitlyn's flip, but it was not. After that happened, she was still firmly Foutte. Thursday, Tyler flipped her by telling her that Swaggy C said that he couldn't trust her and that Bret's side had the power.
> 
> Kaitlyn shared this info with Haleigh and Rockstar and told them she was flipping because of what Tyler said. Later, she told them nevermind, she misheard Tyler.


Thanks for the info! I came over to this thread specifically to see what exactly went down that caused Kaitlyn to flip. It's kind of annoying that BB manipulated the edit to make it seem like she specifically decided to jump ship because she was hurt by Fessy.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Thanks for the info! I came over to this thread specifically to see what exactly went down that caused Kaitlyn to flip. It's kind of annoying that BB manipulated the edit to make it seem like she specifically decided to jump ship because she was hurt by Fessy.


It happened hours before the show. Maybe we'll get some 3 hours before the eviction flashbacks on Sunday.

She's still promising Fessy/Haleigh (& Rockstar) safety, but she might put up Swaggy and/or Bayleigh.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I'm surprised Tyler was able to get her to flip so easily. Does she have a crush on him? If so, they haven't really indicated that on the show. The guy seems to be doing a good job so far of playing both sides, but that's obviously a very dangerous game.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I'm surprised Tyler was able to get her to flip so easily. Does she have a crush on him? If so, they haven't really indicated that on the show. The guy seems to be doing a good job so far of playing both sides, but that's obviously a very dangerous game.


When she was into Fessy, Haleigh was trying for Tyler so now that Haleigh is with Fessy, she wants Tyler. I don't think Tyler's interested in a showmance. And Kaitlyn's feelings may be platonic since she does (or at least did) have a boyfriend outside the house, but she needs male attention.

I agree on Tyler, he had to push hard to make this happen. The rest of Level 6 was willing to lose Sam since they didn't have the votes. He had to tell them about the power to get them onboard. It might bite him.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks like it’ll be Winston/Scottie nominated. Possible backdoor of Swaggy C.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Looks like it'll be Winston/Scottie nominated. Possible backdoor of Swaggy C.


Don't have the live feeds, so I have to just get my information from here. Is Kaitlyn playing both sides here? What is the throughts behind her nominations?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Her strategy is to mentally scatter some rose petals around the house and sense the Chi. The auras tell her what to do. A Scottie nomination would be a little surprising because I thought she initially said she sensed some of the most positive energy from him. Perhaps she thinks he wouldn’t hold it against her later.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Looks like it'll be Winston/Scottie nominated ...


Is there a difference between those two? I honestly thought they were the same person.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Is there a difference between those two? I honestly thought they were the same person.


I'm confused between I think Winston and Brett... is there a guy named Brett in the house? I think Medical sales and cyber security guys... They all blur together.

But Scottie seems distinct to me.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

dthmj said:


> I'm confused between I think Winston and Brett... is there a guy named Brett in the house? I think Medical sales and cyber security guys... They all blur together.
> 
> But Scottie seems distinct to me.


Scottie is the virgin nerd

Winston and Brett are the Bros


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

after seeing scottie in the striped shirt, he will forever be waldo to me.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I'm confused between I think Winston and Brett... is there a guy named Brett in the house? I think Medical sales and cyber security guys... They all blur together.
> 
> But Scottie seems distinct to me.


You're right. It was thinking Winston and Brett. I seriously have no idea which one is which. Scottie obviously stands out.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Don't have the live feeds, so I have to just get my information from here. Is Kaitlyn playing both sides here? What is the throughts behind her nominations?


For now, she is playing both sides. Both sides were happy with her win & both sides were ok with the nominations. One side thinks Swaggy's the real target. The other side thinks it's Angela.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> You're right. It was thinking Winston and Brett. I seriously have no idea which one is which. Scottie obviously stands out.


Winston & Brett (or Brad & Chad as they named themselves) are inseparable, but Winston's personality makes him stand out. He's a paranoid mess (he was sure there'd be a double eviction week one-and made Brett go over nominations, veto picks, & speeches for it.) Brett is a lot more calm.

The other side are all convinced that Winston is a doctor.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Rachel got the crap app. Unsure who got the good app. Nominations went as expected. Scottie/Winston.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tyler was the overwhelming favorite for the good app based on online comments and polling, it'll be interesting to see if voters actually followed through and awarded him.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Rachel, Tyler, & Fessy picked for veto.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

gweempose said:


> You're right. It was thinking Winston and Brett. I seriously have no idea which one is which. Scottie obviously stands out.


Looks at the legs. Winston skips leg days, Brett doesn't.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tyler won veto. Plan is/was for him to save Scottie & Kaitlyn put up Swaggy C, but Kaitlyn might be trying to back out of that.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It’s about to happen. Kaitlyn just told Haleigh about her plan to backdoor Swaggy C.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Kaitlyn has been clutch in the past. I hope she follows through on this one too.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Kaitlyn has been clutch in the past. I hope she follows through on this one too.


She wants to backdoor Swaggy C but stay aligned with Haleigh, Fessy, & Rockstar. It's baffling.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> She wants to backdoor Swaggy C but stay aligned with Haleigh, Fessy, & Rockstar. It's baffling.


not only baffling, her desire to ride the fence has the potential to backfire on an epic level...i love it!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

realityboy said:


> She wants to backdoor Swaggy C but stay aligned with Haleigh, Fessy, & Rockstar. It's baffling.


Or perhaps she's the greatest poker player this game has ever seen. Nahhhh, that can't be it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> For now, she is playing both sides. Both sides were happy with her win & both sides were ok with the nominations. One side thinks Swaggy's the real target. The other side thinks it's Angela.


Angela? I thought that they thought she was going after Winston.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Angela? I thought that they thought she was going after Winston.


The other side have been gunning for Angela since week 1. Kaitlyn had initially told them that she'd backdoor Angela in order to make sure they'd use the veto if they won. I don't think Winston was ever a real target for either side this week.

As of last night, Kaitlyn told Haleigh who told Rockstar that Swaggy is the real target. Fessy, Bayleigh, & Swaggy still do not know. (Kaitlyn tried to hint to Fessy, but he didn't pick it up). Veto ceremony is this afternoon.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Kaitlyn is casting gold. She’s so needy for attention that she spills info to everyone and wants to make “big moves” so she can be the center of attention.

Edit: she’s already planning to use her power that she’s going to win next week.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Who won veto?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Who won veto?


Tyler saved Scottie. Swaggy C was the replacement.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> Tyler saved Scottie. Swaggy C was the replacement.


yay


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m glad Rachel finally made it on an episode. She’s actually pretty funny on feeds. 

Also bug-eyed, paranoid Winston is a fun ticking bomb. 

I enjoy all of Level 6 when they hang out. They just seem like friends. The only dud (& straight guys may disagree with this) is Angela. She comes across as boring. 

Swaggy, despite being a huge focus on the show, has done virtually nothing at all in the house. He stays in bed with Bayleigh all day. I never saw him socialize with anyone until he was nominated. He actually seemed like a normal likable guy once he started, but it’s just too little too late. He never bothered to make the connections that the others have.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Showmances are the kiss of death for that very reason. How is this affecting bayleigh? Is she reaching out to establish relationships or isolating?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Showmances are the kiss of death for that very reason. How is this affecting bayleigh? Is she reaching out to establish relationships or isolating?


She's reaching out a little bit not enough. She's a target right now. I think if she survives next week, she'll move down the list.

Supposedly, she was close to the girls on the other side pre-showmance. If you look back to the first episode when the hgs divided themselves into two groups, Bayleigh was with Angela, Rachel, Kaycee, JC, Winston, Brett, & Tyler. Switch Sam with Bayleigh during those comps, & we get the current groups.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I haven’t watched much today, but I think the bros are the likely nominees because of their unnecessary lie about the first vote.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Haleigh got the crap app. 

And it looks like Bayleigh got the power app.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> I haven't watched much today, but I think the bros are the likely nominees because of *their unnecessary lie about the first vote.*


Can you refresh my memory on the bolded part?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Can you refresh my memory on the bolded part?


They voted out Steve but lied to Scottie. It should be obvious that they were on the other side, but Scottie seemed to believe it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Bayleigh gets to switch the initial nominees any week up until final 8. She chose “Identity Theft”.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I had to look where to post this. Julie Chen sounds off on BB 20 Houseguests.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

scottie won the veto, and didn't use it at today's ceremony (his noms), so the only question is whether or not sam uses her app to give the evictee a chance back into the game thursday.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Kaitlyn is a national treasure.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tonight’s episode skipped a crucial part of Kaitlyn’s hit. Bayleigh woke her up and told her before she went upstairs. Her hits & intuition so far have been her saying that she knew after being told things.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds like so many other "psychics." I just don't understand how the other Foutte members can stand her? I get why the audience is highly entertained but in person I would want to avoid her a much as possible.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Sounds like so many other "psychics." I just don't understand how the other Foutte members can stand her? I get why the audience is highly entertained but in person I would want to avoid her a much as possible.


So you wouldn't sign up for her life coaching. The $11,000 yearly package even comes with her personal cell phone number.

Coaching

Bayleigh, understandably, can't stand her. I'm not sure the rest of Foutte likes her much better, but she is exceptionally needy and requires Tyler, Fessy, etc. to give her constant attention. After the blowup with Brett, she went outside and cried for hours requiring her friends to console her, and she was not happy that Haleigh was not out there immediately.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tonight’s HOH is endurance.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> So you wouldn't sign up for her life coaching. The $11,000 yearly package even comes with her personal cell phone number.
> 
> Coaching
> 
> Bayleigh, understandably, can't stand her. I'm not sure the rest of Foutte likes her much better, but she is exceptionally needy and requires Tyler, Fessy, etc. to give her constant attention. After the blowup with Brett, she went outside and cried for hours requiring her friends to console her, and she was not happy that Haleigh was not out there immediately.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Oh, the inevitable all female alliance has been formed, but the Level 6 women have told Tyler/Brett, and the Foutte women have decided they’d still keep Fessy over a woman from the other side. 

The Maneaters


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> Tonight's HOH is endurance.


And on the feeds!


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Does BB give text scripts for the players to say in the diary room or is it unscripted? Example is Sam keeps mentioning she only have control to give away her power app before it is out of her control at the next eviction.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Definitely some suggested lines (especially explaining a comp or power), and the DR can direct your answers wherever they want. It’s gotten noticeably worse over the years. Houseguests are free to refuse to cooperate if they want. Cody wasn’t big on following the DRs lines last year. This year, Rachel was heard saying that she likes it in the house much better than in the DR because they try to make you say things in there.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> Tonight's episode skipped a crucial part of Kaitlyn's hit. Bayleigh woke her up and told her before she went upstairs. Her hits & intuition so far have been her saying that she knew after being told things.


Seriously? That's so lame. They should have showed us that.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And the endurance comp is over. After an hour or so, Sam won HOH.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

So Sam is going to have to nominate (or backdoor) people that she is OK with possibly coming back (using her power app).


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

DVR_Dave said:


> So Sam is going to have to nominate (or backdoor) people that she is OK with possibly coming back (using her power app).


That's an interesting turn of events. She won't have to tick off an actual HOH for negating their reign and she can be HOH without ticking off people she nominates because she can tell them she'll be using her power to save them.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

tivotvaddict said:


> That's an interesting turn of events. She won't have to tick off an actual HOH for negating their reign and she can be HOH without ticking off people she nominates because she can tell them she'll be using her power to save them.


She doesn't get to use the power, is given automatically to the evictee.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DavidTigerFan said:


> She doesn't get to use the power, is given automatically to the evictee.


the noms may not know that, and since it's her power, she can give them a head's up.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

This will be very interesting.....


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Did Brett just make up that whole thing about Rockstar, or was there some truth to it? Also, what was Julie talking about when she said the houseguests had some deep conversations that they are going to show us on Sunday?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

gweempose said:


> Also, what was Julie talking about when she said the houseguests had some deep conversations that they are going to show us on Sunday?


I assume it's about Angela's "ghetto" remarks and JC's touching.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> So you wouldn't sign up for her life coaching. The $11,000 yearly package even comes with her personal cell phone number.
> 
> Coaching
> 
> Bayleigh, understandably, can't stand her. I'm not sure the rest of Foutte likes her much better, but she is exceptionally needy and requires Tyler, Fessy, etc. to give her constant attention. After the blowup with Brett, she went outside and cried for hours requiring her friends to console her, and she was not happy that Haleigh was not out there immediately.


That is so funny! I bet when she gets out of the house she'll have to sift through 10,000 fake applications.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> I assume it's about Angela's "ghetto" remarks and JC's touching.


No, they've said they wouldn't show those things. This was a newer incident. Bayleigh asked JC about the difference between a Dwarf and M-word. During his explanation, he compared it to the N-word. (He used the actual word), Bayleigh was upset.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Did Brett just make up that whole thing about Rockstar, or was there some truth to it? Also, what was Julie talking about when she said the houseguests had some deep conversations that they are going to show us on Sunday?


He just made it up, but they're sort of believing it. They're questioning their own group about the vote instead of realizing it was Tyler.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> He just made it up, but they're sort of believing it. They're questioning their own group about the vote instead of realizing it was Tyler.


So frustrating! I don't like Rock Star per se, but on a personal level it's hard to stomach someone being able to just make something up and have others believe it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> So frustrating! I don't like Rock Star per se, but on a personal level it's hard to stomach someone being able to just make something up and have others believe it.


Her over the top reaction hasn't helped. She even busted out the pots & pans last night to torment him.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

So what would be the "right" way to handle that kind of situation - where someone is making up a complete lie about you in the house?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> So what would be the "right" way to handle that kind of situation - where someone is making up a complete lie about you in the house?


Just move on. Help your group figure out the votes. Don't constantly remind people that Brett said you flipped your vote. Then take revenge later by nominating him.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> So frustrating! I don't like Rock Star per se, but on a personal level it's hard to stomach someone being able to just make something up and have others believe it.


It's a mental game. People are allowed to say whatever they want in there. By overreacting, Rock Star played right into Brett's hands. I give him credit for stirring things up. It was clearly a good move.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> So frustrating! I don't like Rock Star per se, but on a personal level it's hard to stomach someone being able to just make something up and have others believe it.


Reminds me of someone on a national level.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> It's a mental game. People are allowed to say whatever they want in there. By overreacting, Rock Star played right into Brett's hands. I give him credit for stirring things up. It was clearly a good move.


It worked better than it should've. The same group has been blindsided by the vote 3 weeks in a row. At this point, they know they can't trust each other (but they can't defect to the other side) so it's easy to stir them up.

This is almost a dead week with the power app in play, but we might get some entertainment when Kaitlyn is nominated.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

realityboy said:


> She even busted out the pots & pans last night to torment him.


Did Josh come back disguised as Rockstar?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Kaitlyn & Haleigh were nominated.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> So frustrating! I don't like Rock Star per se, but on a personal level it's hard to stomach someone being able to just make something up and have others believe it.


It's part of big brother. I didn't care for the bros but honestly she came out of that exchange looking worse IMO. Sure confront him on his lie. But to go off like she did?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

realityboy said:


> This is almost a dead week with the power app in play, but we might get some entertainment when Kaitlyn is nominated.


I am curious how Sam's power app works. It gives the evictee a "chance" to get back in the game. Any megafans know if this is probably a sure thing, based on the number of houseguests and weeks remaining? On some shows it's seemed obvious if it is a double-elimination or non-elimination leg, based on people and time remaining.

There has been a double elimination on BB in the past, hasn't there? I watch too many of these shows to keep the details straight.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

In the past I think they've allowed the person with the chance to come back in to play in the HOH competition. I can't remember if they had to win it, or if they just had to place at a certain spot.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> In the past I think they've allowed the person with the chance to come back in to play in the HOH competition. I can't remember if they had to win it, or if they just had to place at a certain spot.


On those occasions, it was when multiple people were eligible to return (usually 4), and then the returnee that did the best was back.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

justen_m said:


> I am curious how Sam's power app works. It gives the evictee a "chance" to get back in the game. Any megafans know if this is probably a sure thing, based on the number of houseguests and weeks remaining? On some shows it's seemed obvious if it is a double-elimination or non-elimination leg, based on people and time remaining.
> 
> There has been a double elimination on BB in the past, hasn't there? I watch too many of these shows to keep the details straight.


We usually get 2 double evictions per year. They could do one less if no one returned. (But it's not likely).

From all indications, this a quick solo puzzle challenge that the evicted hg will do on the live show.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

justen_m said:


> I am curious how Sam's power app works. It gives the evictee a "chance" to get back in the game. Any megafans know if this is probably a sure thing, based on the number of houseguests and weeks remaining? On some shows it's seemed obvious if it is a double-elimination or non-elimination leg, based on people and time remaining.
> 
> There has been a double elimination on BB in the past, hasn't there? I watch too many of these shows to keep the details straight.




realityboy said:


> We usually get 2 double evictions per year. They could do one less if no one returned. (But it's not likely).
> 
> From all indications, this a quick solo puzzle challenge that the evicted hg will do on the live show.



a double eviction was the first thing that popped into my mind when sam didn't use the app this week, i'm waiting for sunday to see if julie announces it. while de's don't usually happen before jury, i believe i remember it happening at least once on a previous season.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

When does the veto comp typically take place? I don't mind reading some spoilers, but I'd prefer not to know who wins veto.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> When does the veto comp typically take place? I don't mind reading some spoilers, but I'd prefer not to know who wins veto.


Today. Usually in the afternoon/evening.

The schedule is usually, Friday-nominations, Saturday-Veto, Monday-Veto meeting.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Watching the actual show, I thought it was confusing whether or not Sam was going to use her actual power. Did she have to announce it with her vote? Did she have to announce it just as the eviction took place? Had she told producers privately and Julie would just send Winston back into the house? It never felt like we had that moment where we knew for sure that the power wasn't used.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

jcondon said:


> It's part of big brother. I didn't care for the bros but honestly she came out of that exchange looking worse IMO. Sure confront him on his lie. But to go off like she did?


She definitely was over the top and a bit out of control!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Tracy said:


> Watching the actual show, I thought it was confusing whether or not Sam was going to use her actual power. Did she have to announce it with her vote? Did she have to announce it just as the eviction took place? Had she told producers privately and Julie would just send Winston back into the house? It never felt like we had that moment where we knew for sure that the power wasn't used.


Exactly! I was waiting for some definitive moment that we knew... I kinda knew when she started giving up some secrets... but still, it just wasn't nailed down.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> Today. Usually in the afternoon/evening.
> 
> The schedule is usually, Friday-nominations, Saturday-Veto, Monday-Veto meeting.


And part of the reason for that is so they can get the Veto comp done on Saturday, and open the backyard to them Saturday night (late) so they can have it Sun-Tuesday usually.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And


Spoiler



Fessy


 won veto. Prepare for the waterworks from Kaitlyn.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

justen_m said:


> I am curious how Sam's power app works.


Julie answers it in this clip:






If she had chosen to use it, as soon as the votes are read she would've had to stand up and announce she was using it. Then Julie would give her a challenge to complete right then.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> And
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Will be interesting to see what he does. Whichever of the 2 he doesn't use it on will feel a little betrayed by him.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Fez took Haleigh off the block, and Sam nominated Rockstar as replacement.

Kaitlyn is going bat**** on Fez right now.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Oo, might Fez finally have enough of Kaitlyn?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m not quite sure why they’re playing so hard for what appears to be a dead week, but it looks like another close vote this week. Sam told everyone about the chance to return at the veto meeting.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> I'm not quite sure why they're playing so hard for what appears to be a dead week, but it looks like another close vote this week. Sam told everyone about the chance to return at the veto meeting.


Because they all think there is a battle back and so whoever goes out has to be strategic to make sure it doesn't end up allowing Swaggy or Winston back in (sour)


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Squeak said:


> Because they all think there is a battle back and so whoever goes out has to be strategic to make sure it doesn't end up allowing Swaggy or Winston back in (sour)


Sam must've done a poor job explaining. But Tyler & Kaycee know the rules. I watched Kaycee explain it to Bayleigh, but Bayleigh wouldn't believe her. Tyler should just let JC have his way this time.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

That was a very interesting episode. I'm guessing Kaitlyn lost her sh*t after Fessy saved Haliegh. She was already highly unstable even before.

Meanwhile, what's up with Tyler? Is he still successfully playing both sides of the house?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Seems like Kaitlyn is going to need a life coach after this season is over.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> That was a very interesting episode. I'm guessing Kaitlyn lost her sh*t after Fessy saved Haliegh. She was already highly unstable even before.
> 
> Meanwhile, what's up with Tyler? Is he still successfully playing both sides of the house?


Tyler's still in a pretty good spot, but he hasn't lead the charge on the vote this week. JC thinks he has been running things and wants Kaitlyn out because she controls Tyler & Fessy. The vote has flipped multiple times. Rockstar & Kaitlyn both lose votes every time they try to campaign. The deciding factors for this week's vote are the Level 5 women (especially Angela & Kaycee). They know keeping Kaitlyn is only advantageous to Tyler. Rockstar has been pitching an all-women alliance. Bayleigh also wants to keep Rockstar as a number since she thinks Swaggy is returning.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Twitter seems to think that JC broke a game rule when he spoke up at the eviction ceremony and convinced Sam not to put him up.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm torn over this week's noms - i want kaitlyn to stay for drama and waterworks, but i want rockstar to stay for drama and waterworks - choices, choices.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Twitter seems to think that JC broke a game rule when he spoke up at the eviction ceremony and convinced Sam not to put him up.


Twitter thinks lots of silly things. Do they think BB isn't aware of exactly what happened?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm torn over this week's noms - i want kaitlyn to stay for drama and waterworks, but i want rockstar to stay for drama and waterworks - choices, choices.


I want Kaitlyn to go and return for maximum drama.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Wtf JC?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Man, that was an easy comp they gave Kaitlyn. I can't believe she blew it. All she had do do was push the pieces through, making sure to keep them in order, and then reverse it on the other side.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

realityboy said:


> Wtf JC?


I wonder if production had him do that so they could have a little suspense through the commercial break.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

In past seasons, people have thrown a token vote to someone so at least they didn’t get shutout, maybe it was one of those votes?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

forecheck said:


> In past seasons, people have thrown a token vote to someone so at least they didn't get shutout, maybe it was one of those votes?


If anyone was going to do that, it should've been Tyler or Fessy. JC was the main one against her all week. I guess he did it to blame on someone else, but I'm not sure it matters with a 9-1.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Bayleigh won HOH. It’s looking like a Brett/JC nomination. Rachel & Scottie’s names have also been thrown out as possible pawns.

Edit: and Tyler is likely safe. Bayleigh told him that he needed a week off after losing Kaitlyn.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here's the latest alliance chart from @89razorskate20:


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Bayleigh told Rachel about her power, and she currently plans on nominating Brett/Rachel.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Bummer, I like Rachel the little I've seen of her. Is Angela doing much on the feeds? I swear she's had 10 seconds of air time on the prime show so I have zero clue of who she is


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Bummer, I like Rachel the little I've seen of her. Is Angela doing much on the feeds? I swear she's had 10 seconds of air time on the prime show so I have zero clue of who she is


She's quiet, but she was responsible for the vote flip last week. It was 7-3 for Kaitlyn to stay until she decided to flip it. I like Rachel more. She's entertaining. In theory, she's the pawn.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

tivotvaddict said:


> Bummer, I like Rachel the little I've seen of her. Is Angela doing much on the feeds? I swear she's had 10 seconds of air time on the prime show so I have zero clue of who she is


The Ice Queen is awesome and is going to win BB20 

She has been playing under the radar intentionally.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> She's quiet, but she was responsible for the vote flip last week. It was 7-3 for Kaitlyn to stay until she decided to flip it. I like Rachel more. She's entertaining. In theory, she's the pawn.


Usually the pawn is the lowest in the totem pole, even if they aren't the target, but it's still early


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bayleigh nom'd rachel & brett

veto is underway, playing are bayliegh, rachel, brett, jc, sam, & tyler
bayleigh doesn't want the veto used so she doesn't have to renom
tyler doesn't want to try hard to win, and sam has discussed not using the veto, per bayleigh's wishes


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Tyler won the veto.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Tyler won the veto.


I wonder why he did that. Now everyone going to know what side he is on.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

brianric said:


> I wonder why he did that. Now everyone going to know what side he is on.


accident? to prevent one of the noms from winning? to manipulate bayleigh to backdoor one of his preferred targets?

it was a timed comp (that explains the long blackout), with tyler finishing in around 6 minutes, brett around 11, bayleigh around 14, and the other players timing out.

so far, after comparing stories from bayleigh and tyler, tyler is still trusted. he's attempting to manipulate bayleigh to take brett down, and renom scottie (his target), but won't use the veto unless he's sure it would happen as he hopes.

rachel is not taking her nom (or tyler's hoh manipulations) well, and while she's gone back and forth, she still trusts tyler, but just might end up getting herself voted out this week if she doesn't calm down.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I think Rachel was always going this week. Bayleigh put her up next to Brett with Brett as the target. Bayleigh’s group has been on the wrong side of the vote every week except last week, and I don’t see it changing. They’ll keep Brett because he’s the target.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So Bayleigh could have back to back weeks of the noms being her choice


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Can she nominate the HOH? Even if she can’t she can still nominate the HOH’s allies so if knowledge of her power gets out to everyone then nobody will dare nominate her until there are eight people left. It would use up her power but the HOH would have to take a hit.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I doubt she can nominate the HoH, but I don't think we've been told what kind of restrictions there are.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Can she nominate the HOH? Even if she can't she can still nominate the HOH's allies so if knowledge of her power gets out to everyone then nobody will dare nominate her until there are eight people left. It would use up her power but the HOH would have to take a hit.


She can't nominate the HOH, and she uses her power before nominations so she'll have to guess if she thinks she'll be nominated if not. The HOH also gets to make the veto replacement nomineee if needed so she could theoretically be backdoored during the week she uses her power.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

I hope when Bayleigh does use her power they don’t tell the house for a little bit so even the HOH is shocked. I think that would be very funny and I hope HOH would think they messed up and put the wrong keys in. That is my hope.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> I think Rachel was always going this week. Bayleigh put her up next to Brett with Brett as the target. Bayleigh's group has been on the wrong side of the vote every week except last week, and I don't see it changing. They'll keep Brett because he's the target.


Do they really have the numbers to do this though? Only 3 votes from the level 6 folks not nominated. 9 votes, right? So of the following 6, they need 2

Sam
Fessy
Haley 
Scottie
JC
Rockstar

Best bet is Scottie and Sam


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Do they really have the numbers to do this though? Only 3 votes from the level 6 folks not nominated. 9 votes, right? So of the following 6, they need 2
> 
> Sam
> Fessy
> ...


Sam will never betray Tyler, and JC's closer to that side as well despite not being an official alliance member.

The other 5 (Fessy, Bay, Hay, Scottie, & Rockstar) formed a new alliance called The Hive with Bay as their queen.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I heard Bayleigh got herself into some hot water this week with a comment she made about Fessy.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I heard Bayleigh got herself into some hot water this week with a comment she made about Fessy.


She's made so many comments about Fessy, JC, etc. that it's hard to keep up. She is a favorite on Twitter so there's no TMZ articles about her comments.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Two interesting tweets:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024880225929244672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024886560292913152


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Betray your friend, win HOH. It’s an odd backwards karma that seems to be working this season. Kaitlyn & Scottie betrayed their alliances and immediately won HOH. Angela turned on her final 2 and won HOH.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Strange tidbit I noticed on the results of the latest BBNetwork popularity poll: of the 11 remaining houseguests the bottom 5 in popularity are all women. Five of the top six most popular houseguests are men (the exception being Sam at #2).


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Five of the top six most popular houseguests are men (the exception being Sam at #2).


I'm surprised Sam is still so popular after the "holier than thou" attitude she adopted during her reign as HoH.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

gweempose said:


> I'm surprised Sam is still so popular after the "holier than thou" attitude she adopted during her reign as HoH.


Agreed. I really liked Sam until she won HoH. She became a different person. Same with Bayleigh's HoH, combined with her power. "absolute power corrupts absolutely"


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Remove the Swaggy hometown visit and Thursday's episode was one of the best ever. Great exit interview.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Scottie & Rockstar nominated. Possibly backdooring Bayleigh. She didn’t use her app because she trusts Angela and especially Tyler. 

They were explained the details of the upcoming Hacker comp, but their explanations sound insane. I’m thinking it might be a game of telephone with us on the wrong end, but per what the hgs have said, the hacker gets to replace a nominee, choose one person that they want to play in veto, & nullify a vote.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Johnny Dancing said:


> Remove the Swaggy hometown visit and Thursday's episode was one of the best ever. Great exit interview.


Agree. I loved all of Rachel's emotions during the Julie interview. And the Swaggy thing was way too long. I would like to see him come back to play in some Second Chance season, but didn't need all of that.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

****Major Spoilers below****







Hayleigh won the hacker comp and nominated Tyler. All that work possibly undone by an unfortunate twist.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Are they finally starting to figure out Tyler isn't what he seems?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Are they finally starting to figure out Tyler isn't what he seems?


Not sure if she figured it out or just thought he was an easy target since he was a loner. Haleigh did this without any input from anyone. She still hasn't told anyone that she's the hacker.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Not sure if she figured it out or just thought he was an easy target since he was a loner. Haleigh did this without any input from anyone. She still hasn't told anyone that she's the hacker.


I'm liking this play from Haleigh! Maybe she can finally be someone I can root for on this season.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Haleigh picked Kaycee for veto. Brett & Scottie were also picked.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Angela won the veto. She said she gave up $5k to win guarantee Tyler's safety.

She told Tyler and Scottie that she will take off Tyler, but won't put Scottie on the block.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Prizes from veto comp:

Angela: veto
Tyler: Hawaii trip
Scottie: $5k
UPDATED: Brett: 24 hours "InstaGranny" he has to take care of "Jessie's Granny." Jessie hosted.
Kaycee: one week "Health Nut" which is also a costume
Angie: Jessie's Food and Fitness Program. She has a Space Pecs singlet, apron, and chef's hat and has to prepare a healthy food item and do an exercise whenever Jessie Godderz/Pectacular comes over the speaker.
EDIT: Updated Brett's prize.
EDIT2: Added Angie's prize


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

verdugan said:


> Angela won the veto. She said she gave up $5k to win guarantee Tyler's safety.
> 
> She told Tyler and Scottie that she will take off Tyler, but won't put Scottie on the block.


it appears the bayleigh backdoor plan may be back on.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> it appears the bayleigh backdoor plan may be back on.


Stop teasing me!!!


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

verdugan said:


> Angela won the veto. She said she gave up $5k to win guarantee Tyler's safety.
> 
> She told Tyler and Scottie that she will take off Tyler.





verdugan said:


> Prizes from veto comp:
> 
> Angela: veto
> Tyler: Hawaii trip


Tyler better take Angela on the Hawaii trip.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> Tyler better take Angela on the Hawaii trip.


He's actually said he would take Kaycee.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

So bayleigh may get backdoored and leave with her app unused.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

bryhamm said:


> So bayleigh may get backdoored and leave with her app unused.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

If Bayleigh is put on the block, why can't she use her power to replace the nominees?

Is it only good prior to the Veto ?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> If Bayleigh is put on the block, why can't she use her power to replace the nominees?
> 
> Is it only good prior to the Veto ?


Her power is only good before the original nominations.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Once everyone knew about it, it wasn’t very smart of her to not go ahead and use it this week. Of course, it wasn’t very smart of her to tell anyone about it to begin with.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Honestly, I don't know why anyone ever tells anyone else about a secret power. People just can't keep their mouths shut and it is usually their downfall...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Telling Fessy wasn’t so bad. He actually kept it a secret. Telling the person that you’re nominating is moronic. 

If Sam hadn’t told Tyler week one, she would’ve been voted out. They only kept her to use her power.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Waiting patiently for veto meeting to end. Total blindside.

Edit:

Haleigh, "I'll fight for you to stay." 

Bayleigh, "I don't want to stay with you crazy ass white people. I'm done."


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Actually not too much drama yet, it’s awkwardly silent and Bayleigh’s packing. Angela is hiding in the HOH room with Tyler* and Sam. 

* Bayleigh did say that Tyler yelled at her before the feeds came back, but we missed it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> Waiting patiently for veto meeting to end. Total blindside.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


wow. that was actually said?

sounds like a whole bunch of bitterness when suddenly things don't go her way.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> wow. that was actually said?
> 
> sounds like a whole bunch of bitterness when suddenly things don't go her way.


She said it, but she's said worse. It's not unexpected.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

realityboy said:


> Bayleigh, "I don't want to stay with you crazy ass white people. I'm done."


So did the cast or CBS call her out for racism?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> So did the cast or CBS call her out for racism?


No, but her & Rockstar have both commented about hating normal white people. Yesterday, Bayleigh also said she hates old people so we can just add that to her list along with her insulting comments about JC & Fessy.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> No, but her & Rockstar have both commented about hating normal white people. Yesterday, Bayleigh also said she hates old people so we can just add that to her list along with her insulting comments about JC & Fessy.


Bayleigh is one of the worst people to ever be in Big Brother. I can't wait for her to leave.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The Hive has finally figured it out. After weeks of being blindsided, they’ve finally realized that the other side is united and that their leader is....Sam?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> The Hive has finally figured it out. After weeks of being blindsided, they've finally realized that the other side is united and that their leader is....Sam?




The Hive is brilliant indeed.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> The Hive is brilliant indeed.


The latest is that Haleigh wants to have a house meeting to announce that she is the hacker, not Bayleig.

She already told Bayleig and Faysal that she's the hacker, so I'm sure the rest of the house will find out shortly even without a house meeting.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

verdugan said:


> The latest is that Haleigh wants to have a house meeting to announce that she is the hacker, not Bayleig.


And the point is?


----------



## Dobey (Nov 7, 2005)

DVR_Dave said:


> And the point is?


Haleigh and the hive incorrectly believe that if revealed that Haleigh is the hacker, the other side of the house will no longer be targeting Bayleigh.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

So dumb. Like the nomination hijack power has nothing to do with the need to get Baleigh out ASAP, not to mention her attitude. Haleigh also wrote her own death sentence by letting out that she’s the hacker. She should have kept quiet and let people assume it was Baleigh.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

verdugan said:


> The latest is that Haleigh wants to have a house meeting to announce that she is the hacker, not Bayleig.
> 
> She already told Bayleig and Faysal that she's the hacker, so I'm sure the rest of the house will find out shortly even without a house meeting.


It happened. (Rockstar was also informed of the hacker before the meeting.)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> So dumb. Like the nomination hijack power has nothing to do with the need to get Baleigh out ASAP, not to mention her attitude. Haleigh also wrote her own death sentence by letting out that she's the hacker. She should have kept quiet and let people assume it was Baleigh.


WTF would you put a HUGE target on your back...what an idiot!


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

realityboy said:


> It happened. (Rockstar was also informed of the hacker before the meeting.)


How is Rockstar handling that Haleigh left her on and pulled Scotty instead?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

LlamaLarry said:


> How is Rockstar handling that Haleigh left her on and pulled Scotty instead?


She doesn't seem to mind, but Rockstar has been campaigning for Bayleigh and saying that she's willing to be evicted to help Bayleigh anyway.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Is a house meeting successful if one person yells to the point of their mouth bleeding?

I don’t think it changed much, but maybe now Foutte/Hive will think they have the votes and be blindsided once again by Level 6.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

realityboy said:


> She doesn't seem to mind, but Rockstar has been campaigning for Bayleigh and saying that she's willing to be evicted to help Bayleigh anyway.


That BB House is dangerous for brain cells.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

This may be the season of the most stupid people in one cast...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I think it’s ok, but Tyler just told Sam about his power. That’s the first person he’s told.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> I think it's ok, but Tyler just told Sam about his power. That's the first person he's told.


I wonder why he did this.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> I wonder why he did this.


He really needs her vote tonight, and she was acting oddly after the house meeting yesterday.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

So now that we are at the halfway point, who do you want to win? Not necessarily who do you THINK will win, but who would you like to see win?

I think Tyler is playing a pretty good game. At the beginning I didn't think he would stand a chance because he came across as really dumb. But I think he is playing well.
I also like Scottie. He is fumbling around but seems to always gain his footing.

A Tyler/Scottie final 2 would be fun to see...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I like Tyler. Angela will be a big factor standing in the way of that... I’m thinking a Tyler/Angela final two. Scottie has skills but doesn’t have enough competent allies and comes across as shady. KayCee has been floating but I think she has potential if she’s able to wake up and start playing at the right time.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m good with Tyler, but I’m also seeing lots of positives in Brett. 

I wish Scottie wasn’t so easily swayed by Haleigh's flirting. He turned to the other side after constantly being scapegoated by his group, but a few minutes of Haleigh flirting switched him back.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Maybe they'll bring Paul back, so he can be a threepeat loser.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tonight could be close. It’s always hard to rely on Sam.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Tonight could be close.


Or not so close ....


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Good thing, they didn't need Sam's vote.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1027713659349426176


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

What happened? Why was Sam so upset?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> What happened? Why was Sam so upset?


She's never been a fan of the game portion and didn't like seeing Bayleigh upset. Plus, she feels betrayed by Tyler after listening to Bayleigh & Rockstar.

Edit: Also Tyler telling her about his power was a mistake. Rather than realizing that meant that he trusts her, she interpreted the opposite way since he didn't tell her immediately.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Or not so close ....


It could've been close, but Scottie told Haleigh & Fessy that they didn't have the votes so they switched. No one knew what Sam would do.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> It could've been close, but Scottie told Haleigh & Fessy that they didn't have the votes so they switched. No one knew what Sam would do.


I figured it was something like that. I've never really understood why an entire alliance changes their vote when they realize they don't have the numbers. The game didn't used to be like that, but it seems like these days it happens all the time.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Also Tyler telling her about his power was a mistake. Rather than realizing that meant that he trusts her, she interpreted the opposite way since he didn't tell her immediately.


People really need to learn to keep quiet about their hidden powers. It almost never turns out well for them when they tell someone about it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It looks like the nominees will be Angela & KayCee with a plan to backdoor Tyler. Of course, the hacker will likely throw a wrench in those plans, and Tyler can use his power at veto ceremony to keep himself safe unless Sam* spills. 

*Sam was going to be nominated, but after talking to Haleigh about her dislike of Angela & Tyler, she managed to talk her way out of it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

KayCee & Angela nominated. Hacker took down Kaycee & put up Rockstar. Just like last week, it all hinges on Veto.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Veto is Otev


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Do we know who the hacker is?

Wonder if Tyler will use his power to make sure he’s not the veto replacement. Guess it depends on who wins veto.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Do we know who the hacker is?
> 
> Wonder if Tyler will use his power to make sure he's not the veto replacement. Guess it depends on who wins veto.


KayCee, and she's picking Tyler to play in Veto.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I guess Sam really is in her own little world. She was telling Rockstar about her crush on Brett.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

realityboy said:


> I guess Sam really is in her own little world. She was telling Rockstar about her crush on Brett.


I really liked Sam at first. She seemed down to earth. Infected as HOH, the BB house is a persistent parasite spiraling around in her brain leaving crazy in its path.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tyler won otev, but only with rockstar's help - he returned one round with the wrong answer, she helped him, and he had time to ditch and return with the correct answer(!) - she will probably pay with being evicted on thursday night, since kaycee will void (hack?) one of her alliance votes to stay.

no need for tyler to use the veto.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Why would rockstar do that? Makes no sense.

And Tyler gets to keep his app longer. Does he have to use it by a certain time?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Why would rockstar do that? Makes no sense.
> 
> And Tyler gets to keep his app longer. Does he have to use it by a certain time?


They make no sense. They still haven't figured out the sides that the house has been divided in since week one. They think Tyler will save Rockstar.

I think Tyler's got two more weeks. He won it week two, and it was good for 8 weeks.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Kaycee is in level 6, Angela is on the block so they only have three votes. That leaves JC, fessy, Sam, and Scottie voting to evict Angela. Even if Kaycee hacks one of their votes, it's a tie and haleigh votes out angela


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Kaycee is in level 6, Angela is on the block so they only have three votes. That leaves JC, fessy, Sam, and Scottie voting to evict Angela. Even if Kaycee hacks one of their votes, it's a tie and haleigh votes out angela


JC's practically level 6 (he's voted with them every week that mattered). He'll likely vote out Rockstar. Also Tyler will likely save Angela so KayCee will be up instead. Sam probably wouldn't vote her out.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> I guess Sam really is in her own little world. She was telling Rockstar about her crush on Brett.


I liked Sam at the start but no more. She goes on about how the women need to play their own game and not rely on a guy. She is no different really. She I think liked Tyler and is hurt he is more closely aligned with Angela. So she moves on to Brett. Didn't care for her speech when she became HH. Each passing week I like her less and less.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

I turned on Sam the moment she slut shamed all the women in the house.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I turned on Sam when i heard her baby voice.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> I turned on Sam the moment she slut shamed all the women in the house.


Yeah - up until this point I actually liked her.

But she lost me there.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I don't follow any spoiler threads besides this one, so forgive if this is common knowledge. It seems like this season is different than others in that the HOH seems to become a tyrant and everyone allows it and almost encourages it. Examples are Sam and Bayleigh bossing everyone around. And then Angela losing it because the hacker tried to take her power. And then Hayleigh apologizing for trying to control Angela's HOH. I don't get where this attitude is coming from.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Fessy broke the sink in the HOH room. He was leaning against it will talking to Hayleigh and it gave way. What a goon.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tracy said:


> I don't follow any spoiler threads besides this one, so forgive if this is common knowledge. It seems like this season is different than others in that the HOH seems to become a tyrant and everyone allows it and almost encourages it. Examples are Sam and Bayleigh bossing everyone around. And then Angela losing it because the hacker tried to take her power. And then Hayleigh apologizing for trying to control Angela's HOH. I don't get where this attitude is coming from.


True. A lot of the HOHs have went overboard. Normally, it would have hurt them but then the next week, the new HOH is worse so its forgotten. It's also odd that no one has been HOH multiple times yet.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

GoPackGo said:


> Fessy broke the sink in the HOH room. He was leaning against it will talking to Hayleigh and it gave way. What a goon.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029609084683735040


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Does it look like they have the numbers to save Kaycee? The vote cancelling really doesn’t matter unless they can get jc, Scottie or Sam to vote with them. Otherwise it ends up 3-3 and Hayley sends Kaycee home.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Does it look like they have the numbers to save Kaycee? The vote cancelling really doesn't matter unless they can get jc, Scottie or Sam to vote with them. Otherwise it ends up 3-3 and Hayley sends Kaycee home.


They have Sam & JC. Should be 5-1. They're still ok even if one flips.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The episode made Hayleigh and her group seem much smarter than they actually are. By the time of the veto ceremony, they were convinced that Tyler was going to save Rockstar. That’s why she was so upset. 

Of course, now they’re convinced that they have the votes to save her as well. Brett has infiltrated the group to the point that he has a final 2 with Rockstar, and she’s asking him to help her with her speech. He’s trolling her pretty hard.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Slip ‘n’ Slide comp tonight for HOH. A lot of people seem to be predicting Fessy just based on his height, but I’m thinking Scottie or Tyler seem more likely.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Slip 'n' Slide comp tonight for HOH. A lot of people seem to be predicting Fessy just based on his height, but I'm thinking Scottie or Tyler seem more likely.


Any chance JC might win given his lower center of gravity?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Any chance JC might win given his lower center of gravity?


I think he has a good shot at falling less, but his stride might be too short to keep up.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

realityboy said:


> They have Sam & JC. Should be 5-1. They're still ok even if one flips.


lol I like how sam and JC are basically L6 without the name and protection.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> lol I like how sam and JC are basically L6 without the name and protection.


They put the FU in FOUTTE.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Slip 'n' Slide comp tonight for HOH. A lot of people seem to be predicting Fessy just based on his height, but I'm thinking Scottie or Tyler seem more likely.


Height for the win. Fessy won. It also seemed to be much shorter than previous versions so endurance didn't really factor in. It was over in 18 minutes.

Edit: Haleigh & Fessy could come to their senses and change it, but as of now, they want to nominate Brett & Scottie.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Edit: Haleigh & Fessy could come to their senses and change it, but as of now, they want to nominate Brett & Scottie.


Why Scottie? Do they not realize he's the only person who voted with them to save Rockstar?


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> The episode made Hayleigh and her group seem much smarter than they actually are.


And nicer too. They didn't show Rockstar's ugly, petty side for example.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Why Scottie? Do they not realize he's the only person who voted with them to save Rockstar?


JC convinced them not to trust Scottie. They still don't have the full story on all of the votes from before jury. There may be some underlying jealousy issues as well since he slept in the HOH with Hayleigh one night.

Edit: I say there's a 50/50 shot of Scottie convincing them not to nominate him once they talk.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I love to root for the underdog but it's hard when they're just bloody stupid.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Yeah, I usually do root for the underdog, and I normally like the quirky personalities of people like Rockstar - but this time around - for some reason I like the other side. 

And it cracks me up that Tyler the surfer dude has never surfed and instead was a bowler...


----------



## joleary (Aug 25, 2017)

Did they ever bring up the way Rockstar talks? Was she raised in the inner city or was that just schtick?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

joleary said:


> Did they ever bring up the way Rockstar talks? Was she raised in the inner city or was that just schtick?


She's from Columbia, MD. No idea how authentic her accent was, but it would change depending on which hg she was talking to.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> She's from Columbia, MD. No idea how authentic her accent was, but it would change depending on which hg she was talking to.


I don't know how far from Baltimore that is, but there were times in the diary room where it seemed like she was trying to channel characters from The Wire.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

joleary said:


> Did they ever bring up the way Rockstar talks? Was she raised in the inner city or was that just schtick?


Rob Cesternino had a bit on his podcast with Eric Stein comparing Rockstar's voice/accent to Joey Callifiore's. Hysterical!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I don't know how far from Baltimore that is, but there were times in the diary room where it seemed like she was trying to channel characters from The Wire.


Close. I think it's a suburb of Baltimore.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

realityboy said:


> She's from Columbia, MD. No idea how authentic her accent was, but it would change depending on which hg she was talking to.


I do that. Not on purpose, it just happens. Drives my hubby nuts. I'm not even aware when I do it - though it happens the most when I talk to my sisters.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I do that. Not on purpose, it just happens. Drives my hubby nuts. I'm not even aware when I do it - though it happens the most when I talk to my sisters.


My southern accent is more prominent when I speak to my family as well. I don't really have much of an accent otherwise.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

CBS is pissed at production because the HoH comp was so short. They had did pre-runs of it and it took much longer to do, so they shortened the lanes.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

He did it. He nominated Brett & Scottie. Unbelievably dumb.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> He did it. He nominated Brett & Scottie. Unbelievably dumb.


Assuming Tyler didn't use his cloud power at the nomination ceremony, how did he know he was for sure safe?


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

realityboy said:


> He did it. He nominated Brett & Scottie. Unbelievably dumb.


Why, why, why??? After Rockstar's final speech, it seems clear that they are now aware of the at least 3 person alliance (Tyler, Angela, and Kaycee). Was there some new power given to those three this week?

Fessy was right, they are like the Bad News Bears. And now that Fessy is the manager...he is intentionally throwing the game.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

gweempose said:


> Assuming Tyler didn't use his cloud power at the nomination ceremony, how did he know he was for sure safe?


Because he knows he is playing with idiots.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I would have to think they are trying to backdoor Tyler. Probably saving his cloud app for the POV if someone wins it that will likely use it.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jcondon said:


> I would have to think they are trying to backdoor Tyler. Probably saving his cloud app for the POV if someone wins it that will likely use it.


It might happen by accident, but that's not what Fessy wants. He wants to win veto to keep nominations the same.

Edit: Both Brett & Scottie are claiming that they kept Rockstar. He knows one of them is lying, and he's leaning toward it being Scottie since Rockstar told them about her final 2 with Brett.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Assuming Tyler didn't use his cloud power at the nomination ceremony, how did he know he was for sure safe?


Fessy told him that he & Angela were safe this week. No nomination or backdoor.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Maybe Tyler doesn't believe him.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

He shouldn’t. He should use it at veto meeting unless his side wins. It’s only good one more week.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I’m predicting another bad day for Sam. 

Zingbot today. 

And the Hide & Go Seek Veto competition. (She spends a lot of time keeping that house clean). 

Yesterday, she asked Brett if he was secretly in love with her & had a final 2 with her without her consent. He’s not. 

Then she had an allergic reaction to the tuna that he made for her.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Great stuff. Thanks for the info. I see a meltdown coming.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

DavidTigerFan said:


> lol I like how sam and JC are basically L6 without the name and protection.


The same can also be said about Fessy, Haliegh, and Rocktar, the way they are playing.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Fessy told him that he & Angela were safe this week. No nomination or backdoor.


Of course Fessy is going to tell Tyler that, but why would Tyler believe he is not the target after the last 2 weeks? I'm sure Fessy is also telling him he will not backdoor him, so is Tyler going to believe that too?

Do we know for sure he did not use his cloud power at nominations?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> Of course Fessy is going to tell Tyler that, but why would Tyler believe he is not the target after the last 2 weeks? I'm sure Fessy is also telling him he will not backdoor him, so is Tyler going to believe that too?
> 
> Do we know for sure he did not use his cloud power at nominations?


He didn't use it. Fess was set on Scottie & Brett. I'm guessing Fessy will realize his mistake before veto meeting so it really just comes down to who wins it.

Edit: Currently, Fessy still wants it to stay the same per conversations with Haleigh. He was proud of his move and talking to the cameras alone.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> I'm predicting another bad day for Sam.
> 
> Zingbot today.
> 
> ...


That's my favorite competition. Always entertaining.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Do the house guests have to clean the house up themselves afterwards? If so, that would suck.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Do the house guests have to clean the house up themselves afterwards? If so, that would suck.


Yes. And Sam's likely to do most of it. She cleans and crafts for hours every day.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Brett won the veto. Sam is trying to convince Fessy to backdoor Haleigh. Even Fessy’s not that dumb, right?


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Wait? Aren't Fessy and Haleigh an item? Sam must be clueless or blind.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Wait? Aren't Fessy and Haleigh an item? Sam must be clueless or blind.


They are, but it's a secret. She sneaks out of the HOH room and heads to her bed about 7am or so each morning. I don't think she's fooling anyone but Sam.

Up until about a week ago, Sam thought Fessy was gay. That's why she was ok with snuggling with him. She's really in her own world.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Brett won the veto. Sam is trying to convince Fessy to backdoor Haleigh. Even Fessy's not that dumb, right?


Getting him to put up Scottie was already quite a feat. If they were able to convince him to put up Haleigh, it would be the biggest coup in BB history.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Fessy may be the single stupidest houseguest in BB history.


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

nyny523 said:


> Fessy may be the single stupidest houseguest in BB history.


I think Marcellas has a firm hold on that title. But Fessy is likely in the top 5.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

KevinG said:


> I think Marcellas has a firm hold on that title. But Fessy is likely in the top 5.


That was certainly the worst move in BB history, but I think Fessy beats him in overall stupidity.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

JC played him like a fiddle. No reasoning could make him change his mind once he felt there was competition for Haleigh.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

JFriday said:


> JC played him like a fiddle. No reasoning could make him change his mind once he felt there was competition for Haleigh.


No one better try to get between him and his woman eh?

Video clip from a previous BB season.


Spoiler


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Brett used the veto on himself.

Faysal put up Kaycee in his place.

Looks like Scottie is a goner. Wow. Foutte alliance is all sorts of hot mess.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm just rooting against people at this point. Against Angela. Against Brett. 

Sort of for Tyler and Kacee. Sort of.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

It's one thing to lose Rockstar last week with the hacking power in play, but to lose Scottie during a normal HoH week is simply ludicrous! Fessy is an utter moron!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Just watched Sunday’s episode. The editors love Haleigh. JC convinced her that Scottie lied. She’s barely smarter than Fessy, and they’re trying to make her seem like a good player.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It will be interesting to see if Level 6 remains cohesive all the way to final four or if they split up earlier, recruiting JC and/or Sam to one side for numbers.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

I finally got caught up last night to the aired shows, even though I have kept up with updates on this thread. At this point I am having a real hard time liking anyone in this cast:

Angela - Rockstar was right, she is a Grade A Princess. 
Brett - Another jerk. He acts like he is the smartest thing in the room, when he is not. His goodbye message to Rockstar should be shown to all future contestants on how NOT to manage the jury.
JC - Is he an act or he is really this annoying? Runs around like he owns the place. 
Kacee - After being invisible for half the season, she is now just a pawn for Angela and Brett. I might have liked her more if she hadn't aligned herself with them. 
Sam - I guess she is OK, but she doesn't belong in this game. She is clueless of what is going on in the house. She is being dragged along. She is the perfect person to sit next to in the F2. 
Scottie - Another OK, but I don't think he has any real long term strategy, and it is going to end up biting him in the butt this week. 
Tyler - I used to like him, but the last few weeks, I am starting to get a "slimy" feel from him. There is fine line between playing the game and getting personal. It feels like he is close to that line (especially with Rockstar)
Fesye - Wow, one bad decision after another.
Haleigh - Closest to a likable person. But she is killing herself by aligning with Feyse.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

TriBruin said:


> I finally got caught up last night to the aired shows, even though I have kept up with updates on this thread. At this point I am having a real hard time liking anyone in this cast:
> 
> Angela - Rockstar was right, she is a Grade A Princess.
> Brett - Another jerk. He acts like he is the smartest thing in the room, when he is not. His goodbye message to Rockstar should be shown to all future contestants on how NOT to manage the jury.
> ...


So agree with you! I'd add to Hayleigh - only likeable because of how they are editing her. Apparently JC convinced her Scottie should be put up as well and Fessy only did so because Hayleigh was on board.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

TriBruin said:


> Scottie - Another OK, but I don't think he has any real long term strategy, and it is going to end up biting him in the butt this week.


His initial long term strategy was to anonymously sabotage Foute so he could move in as their leader rather than be their low-man-on-the-totem-pole pawn. That worked well . Talk about sabotaging yourself while picking the wrong side in one fell swoop.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Brett - Another jerk. He acts like he is the smartest thing in the room, when he is not. His goodbye message to Rockstar should be shown to all future contestants on how NOT to manage the jury.


Say what you will about Brett, but at least he's playing the game. I do think he's very Paul like, though. Even if he makes it to the end, there is very little chance the jury will vote for him to win.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> I finally got caught up last night to the aired shows, even though I have kept up with updates on this thread. At this point I am having a real hard time liking anyone in this cast:
> 
> Angela - Rockstar was right, she is a Grade A Princess. *True, but at least she is playing. And Rockstar was a Grade A whiner. Annoying.*
> Brett - Another jerk. He acts like he is the smartest thing in the room, when he is not. His goodbye message to Rockstar should be shown to all future contestants on how NOT to manage the jury. *Also true. He is incredibly smarmy. Ick.*
> ...


See my bolded comments above - just another opinion.

At this point, I am just waiting for the numbers to drop and watch Level 6 start to eat their own - that is going to be VERY interesting!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Say what you will about Brett, but at least he's playing the game. I do think he's very Paul like, though. Even if he makes it to the end, there is very little chance the jury will vote for him to win.


The speeches are so over the top. He's really playing up his bro-ness for laughs. I'm actually not sure how mad the jury will be. Rockstar said she respected him playing the game.

He actually seems like a generally nice guy. His response to the pots & pans and Rockstar literally laying on top of him showed how chill he can be. One of the reasons for Sam's crush is that he cooks & cleans a lot. Also see his reaction to breaking the door compared to Fessy's reaction to breaking the sink. He immediately took the blame and wanted to tell BB. Fessy just said that it's not his fault.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032345837840429058
Actually, maybe he should cook a little less.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

tivotvaddict said:


> So agree with you! I'd add to Hayleigh - only likeable because of how they are editing her. Apparently JC convinced her Scottie should be put up as well and Fessy only did so because Hayleigh was on board.


I don't watch the live feeds, but I don't see how this could be true. After JC talked to her, she was in the DR saying she was not buying anything JC was saying. And every conversation with Fessy and in the DR, before the noms, and after the noms, said that she did not agree with nominating Scotty and that she would have also used the veto on him.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Dnamertz said:


> I don't watch the live feeds, but I don't see how this could be true. After JC talked to her, she was in the DR saying she was not buying anything JC was saying. And every conversation with Fessy and in the DR, before the noms, and after the noms, said that she did not agree with nominating Scotty and that she would have also used the veto on him.


Thursday night, she was in the HOH with Fessy & JC. JC convinced both of them that it was the right thing to do. I'm not sure when she recorded the DRs, but that wasn't what she was telling Fessy & JC at the time. I do think she figured it out before the noms, but she was all for it initially.

Edit: Currently, Fessy & Hay are both under the impression that they have a final 4 with Tyler & Angela.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Currently, Fessy & Hay are both under the impression that they have a final 4 with Tyler & Angela.


So that means Tyler now has final 2 or 4 deals in place with every player in the house.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm wondering how it is that Kaycee is feeling so comfortable when she is so often the choice to be on the block. She should realize once Foutte is out of there she seems to be next given the history of nominations.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Scottie knows he’s going. And he’s pilfering supplies that he says he needs at home. So far he’s taken a box of dryer sheets, mouthwash, toothbrushes, toothpaste, dawn dish soap, lint roller, shaving cream, hairspray, disinfectant wipes, sponges, bulk box of condoms, neosporin, pack of razors,
anti-diarrhea tabs, air freshener, and body wash.

Edit: An odd bit left out of Sam’s pitch to Fessy was that she would quit smoking if he nominated Haleigh.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Poor Scotty. I feel like he had a really good personality for Big Brother. If circumstances and editing were different, he could have been a lovable break-out star.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> I'm wondering how it is that Kaycee is feeling so comfortable when she is so often the choice to be on the block. She should realize once Foutte is out of there she seems to be next given the history of nominations.


She's Tyler's real final 2. Yes, she's been nominated a few times, but she wasn't a target either time. During Haleigh's HOH, it made sense because she could get Sam's vote and Angela could not. This week, it's only cause Brett won veto. Otherwise, he'd be up there.

There's been lots of Tangela showmance talk (very little acting on it). This thread from an insider gives more detail.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032691371008651264


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

tivotvaddict said:


> I'm wondering how it is that Kaycee is feeling so comfortable when she is so often the choice to be on the block. She should realize once Foutte is out of there she seems to be next given the history of nominations.


Not sure I see it the same. Foutte is the one that keeps putting her up, not her own alliance. Her going up should have no impact on her "comfortableness" with L6.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I can get behind a Taylor Kaycee alliance. Even though Foutte is the one putting her up, it just seems like historically the one that goes up all the time is at the bottom of the pile on the other side. Hope I'm wrong because I like what i've seen of her so far.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The Haleigh on the show and in the DR seems like a completely different person than the one I’m watching on feeds.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

realityboy said:


> The Haleigh on the show and in the DR seems like a completely different person than the one I'm watching on feeds.


Which just further proves how much manipulation there is by producers in the diary room.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Who won hoh?


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

Angela


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Just my speculation.... it seems like she’d want to nominate Fessy/Haleigh in this situation.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Just my speculation.... it seems like she'd want to nominate Fessy/Haleigh in this situation.


After lots of back and forth, that's what she's currently settled on. With Sam as a renom if either come down. There was talk of trying to keep the deal with them by only nominating one, but that doesn't really work since they'd save each other with veto.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I thought Tyler and Angela were going to throw it and let the others go after each other?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gweempose said:


> I thought Tyler and Angela were going to throw it and let the others go after each other?


She rolled a 39 and kept it. Maybe she thought someone else would hit 40? Just guessing, I went to bed before feeds returned last night.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Haleigh: “Paul was so cool. I would’ve listened to him.”


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Haleigh: "Paul was so cool. I would've listened to him."


[PUKE] Ugh [/PUKE]


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Angela nominated Faysal and Hayleigh.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

verdugan said:


> Angela nominated Faysal and Hayleigh.


I bet Faysal feels stupid now about using his HoH to evict Scottie. Should have listened to Hayleigh and nominated Angela and Kaycee.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

kaycee's won veto, and given her relationship with angela, there's little chance of it being used - get ready to see fessy head to jury (unless he battles back).


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

If it’s a physical comp they’re better off evicting Haleigh to make for a more level playing field with Baleigh/Rockstar/Scottie.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Question for those watching the live feeds. From what I have seen on the show, it seems like the HouseGuest seem to like each other even if they are not in an alliance with each other. The show often shows Hailey and Angela (and Tyler) seeming just hanging out together. 

Do they like each other or is there deeper animosity in the house?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I wouldn’t say there’s much animosity. They sometimes get annoyed with each other and/or talk about each other behind their backs.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> I wouldn't say there's much animosity. They sometimes get annoyed with each other and/or talk about each other behind their backs.


How about JC and Bayleigh? That seemed to get pretty personal. Or did they get past it? I think in seasons past there were house guests that really didn't like each other. Not as much this year from what I read (I don't have the feeds). Maybe Angela and Rachel?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

jcondon said:


> How about JC and Bayleigh? That seemed to get pretty personal. Or did they get past it? I think in seasons past there were house guests that really didn't like each other. Not as much this year from what I read (I don't have the feeds). Maybe Angela and Rachel?


I was mostly talking about the 8 left. The biggest drama right now is JC's jealousy of Angela & Tyler.

Some of the evicted hgs might hold a grudge. Rockstar & Bayleigh brought a lot of negativity, and it would infect Sam and/or Haleigh at times.

Rachel & Winston are still rooting on Level 6 even though they got dumped. Rachel's not happy with some of Angela's comments. Rachel had no idea that Angela didn't like her. They spent a lot of time together, and Rachel really believed that was her final 2.

Kaitlyn has been surprisingly pleasant on Twitter. She has no problem joking about herself. Even Swaggy is rooting for Tyler to win.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Did you catch Rob's interview with Kaitlyn on Rob Has a Podcast? She's been really fabulous as an ex-houseguest!! Truly, what one hopes all houseguests would be like after eviction.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Who won veto?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Who won veto?


Kaycee, and she didn't use it


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The intercom was accidentally on last night, and Sam may have heard Level 6 talking about her in the HOH room. That’s not going to help with her paranoia that people are making fun of her.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

The intercom? What is that? Something production uses? Oh, man. Bad mistake.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tracy said:


> The intercom? What is that? Something production uses? Oh, man. Bad mistake.


It was new this year. No one really used it much. The HOH could use it to talk to the hgs in other rooms, but no one was near it when it turned on.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Tyler is new HOH

Outs in order with approximate times were: JC 10.49pm; Sam 11.06pm; Scottie 11.09pm after a rapid spin cycle; Brett 11.21pm; Kaycee 11.31pm; Haleigh 11.47pm with a hard fall, leaving Tyler the new HOH after an hour and change. 

(credit to hamsterwatch.com)


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

verdugan said:


> Tyler is new HOH
> 
> Outs in order with approximate times were: JC 10.49pm; Sam 11.06pm; Scottie 11.09pm after a rapid spin cycle; Brett 11.21pm; Kaycee 11.31pm; Haleigh 11.47pm with a hard fall, leaving Tyler the new HOH after an hour and change.
> 
> (credit to hamsterwatch.com)


I was watching live and saw Haleigh fall - and it was hard! I thought she had been knocked unconscious at first. But she seemed fine. Exhausted, but ok.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Tyler? Why did you win? Now you're going to have to break like 3 deals!


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Is it only three? 

I can understand him not wanting Haileigh to win, though...


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

SoBelle0 said:


> Is it only three?
> 
> I can understand him not wanting Haileigh to win, though...


Yep, Haleigh would be his worst option. He'd likely still be safe but lose an ally with her as HOH.

I was going to watch last night, but since HOH wasn't starting until 1:30, I chose sleep.

Looks like Scottie/Haleigh with Haleigh as the target.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> Tyler? Why did you win? Now you're going to have to break like 3 deals!


He had no choice. Haleigh outlasted every L6 member except Tyler. So it was either win HOH or let her win.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I was watching live and saw Haleigh fall - and it was hard! I thought she had been knocked unconscious at first. But she seemed fine. Exhausted, but ok.


What made it better is that she taunted production a few minutes before. She said something along the line of "is that all you got? Hit me with all your Power."


----------



## KevinG (Sep 3, 2003)

Has this season become so boring/predictable that this thread no longer needs updates?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

only for a few more days...


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Something happened with JC inappropriately touching Tyler? Was waiting for the update here.

L6 is in power so the moves are all pretty predictable until it gets down to the Final 4. Hope Tyler or Kaycee wins.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I heard about the touching but not about any repercussions, so I'm guessing Tyler told the producers, yet again, no big deal he was fine. Because what else is he supposed to do?

IMO JC should lose something. Have to be a have not for the rest of the season? Something.

Kaycee wins comic book veto in record time. Hayleigh has embarrassingly long time, behind all of Level 6.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Something happened with JC inappropriately touching Tyler? Was waiting for the update here.
> 
> L6 is in power so the moves are all pretty predictable until it gets down to the Final 4. Hope Tyler or Kaycee wins.


JC caressed Tyler and kissed him (on the armpit) while he slept.

Then JC held the door open on Haleigh while she was in the stall. (Initially, he knocked, but she didn't answer and waited for him to open the door so she could scare him- he left it open as revenge)

They talked to JC again, but the hgs involved did not feel threatened or harassed so that's as far as it went.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> JC caressed Tyler and kissed him (on the armpit) while he slept.
> 
> Then JC held the door open on Haleigh while she was in the stall. (Initially, he knocked, but she didn't answer and waited for him to open the door so she could scare him- he left it open as revenge)
> 
> They talked to JC again, but the hgs involved did not feel threatened or harassed so that's as far as it went.


yeah, definitely inappropriate behavior, but it doesn't nearly rise to the level of social media outrage that's been generated towards jc - he has a lot of haters out there.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I wish BB would change things up a bit to better surprise the houseguests. I'm sure they know that the double eviction is coming up and will have it all figured out. They should do it earlier in the game and surprise them. I definitely enjoy double eviction night, but I think this one will be sort of dull as the one group has dominated so successfully.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> yeah, definitely inappropriate behavior, but it doesn't nearly rise to the level of social media outrage that's been generated towards jc - he has a lot of haters out there.


I don't agree. The kissing him while asleep crossed the line IMHO.

Imagine if Faysal had done that to Haileigh before the Stockholm syndrome kicked in and she gave in? Cue major outrage.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

a kiss on/under the arm? sorry, of all the inappropriate behavior jc has displayed, that just doesn't factor on my radar, no matter who, no matter the gender, no matter the sexual orientation. a little creepy? sure. crossing the line? i don't see it, not for this.

if it had been on the face or mouth? then i'd say evict him immediately, but not for a kiss on the arm.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

verdugan said:


> I don't agree. The kissing him while asleep crossed the line IMHO.
> 
> Imagine if Faysal had done that to Haileigh before the Stockholm syndrome kicked in and she gave in? Cue major outrage.


Caleb kissed Amber in her sleep with less outrage a few years ago. If Tyler's not upset, I'm not.

Actually, I'm not sure Haleigh was particularly sober when she hooked up with Fessy the first time (he was), but again, if she's not upset, I'm not.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> If Tyler's not upset, I'm not.


I read they production didn't show Tyler the video, they just told him. Would it have made a difference? Who knows.

The armpit sleeping kiss can't be taken in isolation. It was the latest act that shows a pattern.

But production decided not to evict him, so I'm not losing sleep over it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

JC is a super creepy dude no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

If I didn't know these things about him, I would think he is funny and smart. I think the show is giving him a pretty good edit.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Tracy said:


> I'm sure they know that the double eviction is coming up and will have it all figured out.


I can't remember. Won't they need another double eviction next week to get to final three? Or do they go from four to three a day or two into finale week?


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> I can't remember. Won't they need another double eviction next week to get to final three? Or do they go from four to three a day or two into finale week?


I think the will have some form of mid-week eviction (maybe Sunday)? At this point, there are so few HGs left, it is probably getting harder to find 3 full episodes of footage each week. In past season, I think they have had an eviction on Friday or Saturday, but did a delayed "live" show. Feeds also went down between eviction and the show airing.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

maybe a fast forward?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

if you record BB you might want to pad your DVR. I was recording Dr Phil (Natalie Wood death) and the show was 7 minutes delayed. The actual show ran its entire length. The only thing I can figure there must have been some network coverage of Hurricane Florence.

Ugly rumor that BB may not being renewed due to Les Moonves firing. Question is will Julie Chen show up tonight, and if she does leave BB and BB is renewed, who is going to replace her.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

brianric said:


> Question is will Julie Chen show up tonight, and if she does leave BB and BB is renewed, who is going to replace her.


Earlier this week they said she was taking time off at The Talk but would be on BB on Thursday.

And as far as a replacement ... Paul, of course.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bye-bye, brett...


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Noooooo!

How about Jeff?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Julie Chen-Moonves

I guess we got her statement.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Bebe Rexha in the house on Sunday’s show, which means Sam will be whispering to all the other houseguests “Who is this? Which season is she from?”.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Bebe Rexha in the house on Sunday's show, which means Sam will be whispering to all the other houseguests "Who is this? Which season is she from?".


As will I.

Who is this? Which season is she from?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Angela won the HOH so this (partial) week won’t be too exciting.


----------



## joleary (Aug 25, 2017)

Never heard of her/him.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> As will I.
> 
> Who is this? Which season is she from?


Well known musical artist.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Well known musical artist.


Apparently not THAT well known...LOL!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I had never heard of her (?) before BB mentioned her. And then last night on the radio there was a song with her and Florida Georgia Line.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

we briefly interrupt our regularly scheduled discussion for an announcement that practically anyone could have see coming from a mile away:

angela nom'd jc & sam

we now return to our thread, already in progress...


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

NorthAlabama said:


> angela nom'd jc & sam


So who is getting backdoored ... Tyler or Kaycee? The one that doesn't win the veto!


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

DVR_Dave said:


> So who is getting backdoored ... Tyler or Kaycee? The one that doesn't win the veto!


That would be the smart play -- bring JC and Sam along as goats, but who knows sometimes.

Angela is going to have to break up a relationship with either Tyler or KC at some point. Her sitting next to either JC/Sam, she has a chance to win. Sitting next to Tyler/KC she loses


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think Angela loses sitting next to anyone.

Everyone in jury hates her.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm hoping for a kaycee & tyler final 2, thinking it would be a close vote.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I think Angela loses sitting next to anyone.
> 
> Everyone in jury hates her.


But her sitting against Sam, you have to hope game recognizes game.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Squeak said:


> But her sitting against Sam, you have to hope game recognizes game.


You really never know with these people...


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> You really never know with these people...


A-men


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I wonder how Brett and Rockstar are getting along?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Let’s go. Kaycee won veto.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Kaycee has this game won if she can keep winning competitions. She beats all of them in a final 2.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

dthmj said:


> Kaycee has this game won if she can keep winning competitions. She beats all of them in a final 2.


tyler has 2 more hoh wins than kaycee, she's won 1 more veto than tyler, so he still has an edge, but you're right - she can power her way to finale night if she keeps winning.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

A Tyler backdoor would probably work if she took down JC; not so much if she took down Sam. Then KayCee would also be the heavy favorite to win the next HOH. But is it worth the risk JC would cross her with his vote and send the tiebreaker to Angela?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

dthmj said:


> I had never heard of her (?) before BB mentioned her. And then last night on the radio there was a song with her and Florida Georgia Line.


The younger generation definitely knows her. Her song with Florida Georgia Line was her 3rd top 10 hit, after the massively popular "Me, Myself and I."

The one with FGL hit #2 on the Billboard charts last year, was #1 on the country charts. Wikipedia says "When the song spent an eleventh week in the top spot in February 2018, it surpassed Taylor Swifts' "We are Never Ever Getting Back Together" as the longest-running number one song on the chart for a lead female artist."

I'm excited to see her on the show! She reminds me a bit of Lady Gaga and Meghan Trainor.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I would be happy if Kaycee won. I can't stand Angela. She seems so full of herself and stupidly mean to people who are to become the jury. I bet she thinks America loves her. I like(d) Tyler, but like him less now that he so closely teamed up with Angela. JC...meh. Sam....meh. I guess I'm pulling for Kaycee.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Let's see... My opinion:
Tyler wins only next to Angela or maybe JC
Angela wins against JC
Kaycee wins against anyone
Sam wins against JC or Angela
JC wins against Angela


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Bebe Rexha in the house on Sunday's show, which means Sam will be whispering to all the other houseguests "Who is this? Which season is she from?".


Sam appeared to be a super fan!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It’s all in the edit. They had her mouthing the words to “I’m a Mess”, a song that was released June 15, 2018, about the time they entered the house. She couldn’t have been THAT familiar with the song beforehand. I would have liked to have seen what really happens if Bebe Rexha just rang the doorbell and introduced herself.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I never heard of her either. I also never heard of Ariana Grande when she was mentioned in Frankie's season. Now she's a superstar. Maybe BB is a star launcher? LOL!


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Let's see... My opinion:
> Tyler wins only next to Angela or maybe JC
> Angela wins against JC
> Kaycee wins against anyone
> ...


Not sure I agree. I don't see this jury as bitter (except Baleigh and Rockstar). My guess (at this point):

Tyler wins against anyone except Kaycee (I think that is a close vote)
Kaycee wins against anyone
Angela beats JC and Sam only
JC only beats Sam (what has he done? He is only a master player in his own mind.)
Sam is a great choice to take to final 2. I don't think anyone respects her game (and she has been quite outspoken against many of jurors.)


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> Not sure I agree. I don't see this jury as bitter (except Baleigh and Rockstar). My guess (at this point):
> 
> Tyler wins against anyone except Kaycee (I think that is a close vote)
> Kaycee wins against anyone
> ...


I pretty much agree with all of this.
If Tyler was smart (and able), he would take Angela with him to final 2. Then he gets the money AND the girl.
I agree that Kaycee wins against anyone - no one should bring her to final 2 (although the way she is playing, she may just bring herself!).
If you are Angela, Tyler or Kaycee, bringing either JC or Sam guarantees you a win.
The only way that JC or Sam wins is if they are the final 2 (highly unlikely).

I think Tyler has been playing a great game, as has Kaycee. I would be happy seeing either of them win.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I've been rooting for Tyler pretty much from the beginning. And yes he will be smart to take Angela. But I hate that she would get the 50K. She's an entitled spoiled brat.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> Bebe Rexha in the house on Sunday's show, which means Sam will be whispering to all the other houseguests "Who is this? Which season is she from?".


IDK, seemed like she knew the lyrics. I had no idea who she is though.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I never heard of her either. I also never heard of Ariana Grande when she was mentioned in Frankie's season. Now she's a superstar. Maybe BB is a star launcher? LOL!


Nah, she was a star or at least very popular in her own right before that. She was on a Nickelodeon show before that. I actually think Frankie's only claim to fame is being her brother.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Was there anything after Bebe Rexha? We missed the last 7 mins due to football.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jcondon said:


> Was there anything after Bebe Rexha? We missed the last 7 mins due to football.


Angela's unsurprising nominations of JC and Sam.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

jcondon said:


> IDK, seemed like she knew the lyrics. I had no idea who she is though.


The lyrics to the song that was just released this summer? Production had to feed her the song beforehand.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> It's all in the edit. They had her mouthing the words to "I'm a Mess", a song that was released June 15, 2018, about the time they entered the house. She couldn't have been THAT familiar with the song beforehand. I would have liked to have seen what really happens if Bebe Rexha just rang the doorbell and introduced herself.


I didn't know how new the song was. I had no idea who she was till yesterday. Guess they were coached as you said.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Arrgh, I didn't think to pad the recording and so I missed the latter portion of the Bebe performance.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

At least just given the music to listen to for a couple of weeks beforehand. Those lyrics seem descriptive of Sam. That would also explain Sam being in a better mood recently and reportedly being in love with someone in production (for suggesting that music?) according to the spoiler sites.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

tivotvaddict said:


> Arrgh, I didn't think to pad the recording and so I missed the latter portion of the Bebe performance.


Go to CBS.com - they have full episodes.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

nyny523 said:


> Go to CBS.com - they have full episodes.


Oh great! Was thinking I needed CBS All Access to see it. Thanks!


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

She probably performed the song multiple times to make sure they had all the shots they needed, so the lip syncing could have come after Sam had heard it a few times.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Let's see... My opinion:
> Tyler wins only next to Angela or maybe JC
> *Angela wins against JC*
> Kaycee wins against anyone
> ...


I have been slow lately, but am I missing something here?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Squeak said:


> I have been slow lately, but am I missing something here?


You didn't know that Schrodinger was on the jury?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> That would also explain Sam being in a better mood recently and reportedly being in love with someone in production (for suggesting that music?) according to the spoiler sites.


Sam's off her rocker again. She's isolating herself and carrying on conversations with herself. She's sleeping alone in the Have Not room and eating alone on the stairs. Yesterday, she spent some time lying down under the fooseball table.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

lol, oops. I think I meant I don't know how JC can win period.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> lol, oops. I think I meant I don't know how JC can win period.


Gotcha.. Either way, I don't think Sam wins in any situation. She has not played the game at all, and that will hurt her.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I can’t temember if we talked about it here, but there are prizes for 5th-3rd place this year (in addition to the stipend). 

5th-$5,000
4th-$7,500
3rd-$10,000

Part of the Level 6 reasoning for keeping JC is that he has been loyal and helped them more than Sam has.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

realityboy said:


> Sam's off her rocker again. She's isolating herself and carrying on conversations with herself. She's sleeping alone in the Have Not room and eating alone on the stairs. Yesterday, she spent some time lying down under the fooseball table.


I "liked" this but just to be clear it's because I appreciate the information and not because I "like" that she's sad and having problems coping.

It's just a glorified game of musical chairs so I don't know how she could expect a different outcome, but I think the music has stopped for her for the last time.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

So they should all be fighting to keep Sam in the house and take her to final 2!


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

Julie announced from the Big Brother set that she left The Talk to spend time with her husband and son.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

DVR_Dave said:


> Julie announced from the Big Brother set that she left The Talk to spend time with her husband and son.


Julie also announced in a prerecorded interview on the Talk that she is leaving the Talk but will maintain her role with Big Brother.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

dthmj said:


> So they should all be fighting to keep Sam in the house and take her to final 2!


You would think, but she is going home today.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Squeak said:


> You would think, but she is going home today.


Today? Did I miss an episode?


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

dthmj said:


> Today? Did I miss an episode?


No....they surprised the HG with an eviction today. They pre-taped it to show "live" tomorrow.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yeah, the live feeds are on blackout until the ep airs tomorrow night.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Major spoilers for the next HOH:



Spoiler



Sam evicted. JC won HOH.



Feeds still down, spoilers from Real Vegas on Twitter.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Major spoilers for the next HOH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow. If that's true, that is huge. I can't wait to see the episode.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

so funny, i thought this was a first win, so i went to check the bb20 wikipedia page, and it's already been updated.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I guess they couldn’t risk what she might do or say on only a 7 second delay; they needed 24 hours for editing.

The 20/20 hindsight on bad decisions begins.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

realityboy said:


> Major spoilers for the next HOH:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you putting that in spoiler tags? Isn't this entire thread for spoilers?

Regarding the spoiler, that's a huge time for him to win HoH. All comes down to the veto win deciding (or whomever is not nominated if he wins veto as well).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

if the rumored spoilers are to be believed, jc nom'd tyler & angela, with the veto to be played later today.

jc won safety by winning hoh, but the real power this week is veto, because the veto holder decides who's evicted - if jc pulls out a veto win, it'll be one of the biggest coups in bb history.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> if the rumored spoilers are to be believed, jc nom'd tyler & angela, with the veto to be played later today.
> 
> jc won safety by winning hoh, but the real power this week is veto, *because the veto holder decides who's evicted* - if jc pulls out a veto win, it'll be one of the biggest coups in bb history.


not 100% on the bolded, but close. if the HoH wins veto, then it is whomever is not on the block who decides. But, if any of the other 3 win the veto, then you are correct.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> Why are you putting that in spoiler tags? Isn't this entire thread for spoilers?


It is, and I don't see an issue with discussing it outside of tags. Anyone that didn't want to know would know to stop reading at that point. Also, just using caution since the spoilers were from an outside source rather than the feeds.

We should see the HOH tonight. This & today's veto will be our last bits of excitement for the season.

It probably won't make the show, but there was another sad DR as his family did not send a letter for his HOH. It was from a friend.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

So I wanted to check who are the members of Level 6. Yes I forget exactly. Googling brings up this link. They actually spoiled who went to jury tonight! WTF?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

So with a record-tying 5th Veto, Kaycee has won her way to final 3.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

That is awesome. So she would be the sole vote? Pretty sure Angela is a goner.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> That is awesome. So she would be the sole vote? Pretty sure Angela is a goner.


Looks that way.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

realityboy said:


> So with a record-tying 5th Veto, Kaycee has won her way to final 3.


And probably secured the grand prize. If she had lost the Veto to Tyler or Angela she would have been evicted. Tyler needs to realize he can't take Kaycee to final two and win.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Bonus points. Anyone able to name the 3 other hgs that won 5 vetoes in their season?



Spoiler



Paul, Janelle, & Danielle Donato


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Ok we know HOH and POV. Did I miss who was nominated?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Win Joy Jr said:


> Ok we know HOH and POV. Did I miss who was nominated?


Angela and Tyler


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Bonus points. Anyone able to name the 3 other hgs that won 5 vetoes in their season?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hint, none won the BIG prize.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> Bonus points. Anyone able to name the 3 other hgs that won 5 vetoes in their season?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can barely name three other hgs, period. It is so weird...I have watched every episode of every Big Brother (except the online one) and I had to sit here and think for a good 2-3 minutes to remember anything about last season. I now recall that Cody and his now-fiancee were on it and I remember Cody and Paul going at it. And I think Paul came in second...but who was the winner and who were the other players? And now I am thinking about the last season of Survivor....who won that? I think I am getting old. I love these types of competition/elimination reality shows, but they are very disposable.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Tracy said:


> I can barely name three other hgs, period. It is so weird...I have watched every episode of every Big Brother (except the online one) and I had to sit here and think for a good 2-3 minutes to remember anything about last season. I now recall that Cody and his now-fiancee were on it and I remember Cody and Paul going at it. And I think Paul came in second...but who was the winner and who were the other players? And now I am thinking about the last season of Survivor....who won that? I think I am getting old. I love these types of competition/elimination reality shows, but they are very disposable.


Same with me. I've seen pretty much all of Survivor, BB, and The Amazing Race over the years. It's amazing how much I can't remember.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have CRS.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it...


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> I have CRS.
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it...


I had to look that one up. Now let's see if I can remember it.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

As we get to the end here, just want to thank @realityboy for making this thread THE AUTHORITY I turn to for all things BB. I really appreciate the effort.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Tracy said:


> As we get to the end here, just want to thank @realityboy for making this thread THE AUTHORITY I turn to for all things BB. I really appreciate the effort.


Yes - thank you!!!


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

nyny523 said:


> Yes - thank you!!!


Didn't you thank him earlier in the thread?


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

hefe said:


> Same with me. I've seen pretty much all of Survivor, BB, and The Amazing Race over the years. It's amazing how much I can't remember.


Me three. I have seen every episode of Survivor, only remember key players.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

brianric said:


> Me three. I have seen every episode of Survivor, only remember key players.


I remember more of the players in season 1 than last season.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Julie Chen Moonves Set To Stay Hosting 'Big Brother' Until Fall 2019

Looks like Julie Chen-Moonves is sticking around.

Thanks, guys. It's been a fun season, and it's more fun talking about it here than most places.

I watch Survivor & Amazing Race, too, but my memory of those isn't that great. I can barely remember the final 3 from Survivor last season, but if pressed, I can name every BB hg from season 1-20, OTT, & CBB. I think the extra hours watching them makes them stick.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

DVR_Dave said:


> Didn't you thank him earlier in the thread?


I don't remember.

Damn CRS!!!


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

realityboy said:


> It probably won't make the show, but there was another sad DR as his family did not send a letter for his HOH. It was from a friend.


Poor JC. Nobody deserves that.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tyler won round 1 of the final hoh (endurance). 

while jc was in the shower, kaycee & tyler were talking, and kaycee said she was signaling for tyler to drop, but tyler said he didn't understand (yeah, right). kaycee and jc will battle in round 2 to see who faces tyler in round 3.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Does Round 3 usually take place live on a broadcast?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Tracy said:


> Does Round 3 usually take place live on a broadcast?


yes, on finale night, just before the last member joins the jury.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Why would Kaycee want Tyler to drop? Was JC off at that point?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bryhamm said:


> Why would Kaycee want Tyler to drop? Was JC off at that point?


good question, we'll have to hope for more revelations on the feeds, or wait 'till sunday. 

tyler indicated he was nowhere near ready to drop during the competition.


----------



## Squeak (May 12, 2000)

Tracy said:


> Does Round 3 usually take place live on a broadcast?


Yeah, it usually the balance of justice one where they are strapped into that giant scale.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Kaycee won pt 2. Nothing left to do but wait for the finale.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Tho I don't like Tyler, I do think he deserves to win - can't believe he made it this far with all the lies and manipulations! If choosing just based on personality then of course Kaycee... It's nice that whoever wins will actually deserve it for once!

As always, big thanks RealityBoy. You make the season fun! Am off to watch final season of BBUK.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Am off to watch final season of BBUK.


I haven't gotten into the UK version*, but I highly recommend the Canadian version for anyone that wants more BB similar to the US.

* I'd like to watch it, but I just haven't had time.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I like Kaycee, but I think she’s played the perfect loyal sidekick all game. The only way Tyler should lose is if she decides to cut him last minute.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

realityboy said:


> I like Kaycee, but I think she's played the perfect loyal sidekick all game. The only way Tyler should lose is if she decides to cut him last minute.


That a great description. I like Kaycee a lot and hope she wins. It will be interesting to see who Tyler/Kaycee takes to the final. I think both would be better served to take JC.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TriBruin said:


> That a great description. I like Kaycee a lot and hope she wins. It will be interesting to see who Tyler/Kaycee takes to the final. I think both would be better served to take JC.


I agree with this, but I don't think either will. Kaycee definitely won't. Tyler probably won't. 
A Kaycee/Tyler final will at least be interesting - I think there are votes either way. Tyler was the "mastermind" but Kaycee was the comp beast and had a better social game. So it should be close.
If I had to pick, I think Kaycee will win. This is a bitter jury, they don't like Tyler, and Kaycee has enough on her resume to justify their votes.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm thinking Kaycee wins. Tyler should have kept Angela - he would have beat her easily.

*Edit - oh wait - was it Kaycee that choose Tyler over Angela? I just watched it last night and now I can't remember.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

dthmj said:


> I'm thinking Kaycee wins. Tyler should have kept Angela - he would have beat her easily.
> 
> *Edit - oh wait - was it Kaycee that choose Tyler over Angela? I just watched it last night and now I can't remember.


Kaycee was in control since she won the veto. She chose Tyler because of the final 2 deal they made on Day 2.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

realityboy said:


> I haven't gotten into the UK version*, but I highly recommend the Canadian version for anyone that wants more BB similar to the US.
> 
> * I'd like to watch it, but I just haven't had time.


Do you just find these things on YouTube?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tracy said:


> Do you just find these things on YouTube?


There's a few somewhat sketchy sites where I watch BBCanada episodes. Sometimes it's on YouTube, but it gets taken off. I watch bmx-tv.net for live episodes, and videobrother.net for past episodes. I haven't had issues, but if you try these, make sure to use an adblocker.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

realityboy said:


> I haven't gotten into the UK version*, but I highly recommend the Canadian version for anyone that wants more BB similar to the US.
> * I'd like to watch it, but I just haven't had time.





Tracy said:


> Do you just find these things on YouTube?


The UK show is the genesis for all the other countries, but it's very, very different from US or Canada. There is no HOH, veto, alliances etc. The public decides who gets evicted. It's more based on the nicest or most 'real' person: Rockstar, Sam or Scottie would probably be the final 3.
UK also started Celebrity BB. This season Stormy Daniels was slated to appear but quit on launch night. The season was highest watched due to a huge controversy (don't spoil your viewing by googling it).
As a Canuck, I def watch and enjoy the Canadian (BBCan) version. Neda, Ika & Erica are my all time favs.
I've tried watching other countries such as Australia but haven't enjoyed them.
UK episodes appear on YouTube within hrs to a day of airing. Canada appears on YouTube after the season ends.
Amazing Race Canada and Survivor Australia and NZ are also very good!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Thanks for all the good info! I'll try to watch the UK BB with the controversy. The Amazing Race is my favorite reality show, so I'll search for those, too.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Stylin said:


> Neda, Ika & Erica are my all time favs.


Neda, Ika, & Cassandra for me. I did like Erica though.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Tracy said:


> Thanks for all the good info! I'll try to watch the UK BB with the controversy. The Amazing Race is my favorite reality show, so I'll search for those, too.


There is a BBUK aftershow called "Bit on the Side" that's worth watching too. It's sorta like this thread without the spoilers. It's on YT also.
AR Canada just wrapped up season 6. It's available on dailymotion. Even though they also travel, hopefully you'll enjoy the Canadian scenery also.


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

realityboy said:


> Neda, Ika, & Cassandra for me. I did like Erica though.


HA! So funny you said Cassie - she was almost tied with Erica for my 3rd place... I meant to say "old" Neda - not S5s ughh.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

realityboy said:


> Kaycee won pt 2. Nothing left to do but wait for the finale.


This means JC is definitely out, is that right? I can't remember offhand


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

Only as far as HOH is concerned. Tyler & Kaycee will battle for HOH, then chose who to take to the final. So either could take JC if they wanted.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Stylin said:


> Only as far as HOH is concerned. Tyler & Kaycee will battle for HOH, then chose who to take to the final. So either could take JC if they wanted.


D'oh. Of course. Stressful work day has fried my brain. Thanks!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I feel like there's no way Tyler wins. Kaycee wins if she's in. Competition beast, well-liked by the jury. Tyler has too many people mad on the jury, including anyone that he had a final 2 with. If Tyler wins HOH and boots either one, he's breaking another deal. He needs Kaycee to win and take him to have a chance.

But then again, juries aren't very predictable.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

hefe said:


> I feel like there's no way Tyler wins. Kaycee wins if she's in. Competition beast, well-liked by the jury. Tyler has too many people mad on the jury, including anyone that he had a final 2 with. If Tyler wins HOH and boots either one, he's breaking another deal. He needs Kaycee to win and take him to have a chance.
> 
> But then again, juries aren't very predictable.


 He can easily beat JC. JC had a decent social game, but Tyler had the social game AND the competitions. He'd have Angela, Haleigh, Sam, Brett, and I think Rockstar or Fessy.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

It's a toss up if its Tyler vs KC.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> He can easily beat JC. JC had a decent social game, but Tyler had the social game AND the competitions. He'd have Angela, Haleigh, Sam, Brett, and I think Rockstar or Fessy.


All comes down to whether it's a bitter jury. I think he'd have Angela and Brett. Not sure about the others. If Tyler wins HOH and evicts JC, he loses that vote. I don't know what the current state of mind is of the jury...


----------



## EscapeGoat (Oct 12, 2008)

I really don't care who wins. Most Big Brother casts are forgettable within weeks of the end of the season. This cast is forgettable before the finale.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

EscapeGoat said:


> I really don't care who wins. Most Big Brother casts are forgettable within weeks of the end of the season. This cast is forgettable before the finale.


within weeks? you're being generous, i'm lucky if i can name the winner a week later.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I don’t know. I can remember it was Josh last year, Nicole the year before that, and that this year’s two main remaining players have unique enough names plus I grew up next door to a Tyler so I should be OK.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think JC wins against anyone.

The smart move would be to take JC to the final 2 and guarantee a win.

But I don't think that will happen.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

The one player I always remember was a girl who got the nickname 'Busto'. She was blonde and busty and some guy got mad at her and starting calling her that. I don't remember her real name, though. I remember Chicken George and his "War Games Strategy" (the only way to win the game is to not play the game). I remember when they used to give the houseguests projects each week, like building a house of cards or taking care of a zillion puppies. Good times.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Tracy said:


> The one player I always remember was a girl who got the nickname 'Busto'. She was blonde and busty and some guy got mad at her and starting calling her that. I don't remember her real name, though. I remember Chicken George and his "War Games Strategy" (the only way to win the game is to not play the game). I remember when they used to give the houseguests projects each week, like building a house of cards or taking care of a zillion puppies. Good times.


April-Howie called her Busto and made fun of her dog, Pepperoni.

Anyone remember Jamie "Hollywood" Kern from season 1? Her company, IT Cosmetics, was sold to L'Oreal for over a billion dollars. I still see her pop up on infomercials for IT Cosmetics.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

No way! I liked her a lot in Season 1. I had no idea she was IT Cosmetics. That's a major brand!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Holy crap! Swaggy got Bayleigh pregnant and she had a miscarriage in the jury house. I'm assuming this was his main motivation for popping the question on finale night ...

Big Brother's Bayleigh Was Pregnant, Suffered Miscarriage in Jury House


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

!!!


----------

